# Fulmine a ciel sereno



## Andro19 (9 Settembre 2015)

Buongiorno a tutti, è la prima volta che scrivo in un forum e sono qui per raccontare cosa mi sta succedendo e cercare forse un cosiglio per capire questa storia.
Conosco mia moglie da 19 anni e da 15 siamo sposati con 2 bambini di 11 e 8, pochissimi litigi, l'ultimo forse 4 anni fà insomma da parte mia mi sembrava tutto tranquillo come sempre, io innamorato perso e per me è sempre stata la donna della mia vita.
Quest'anno andiamo in vacanza e da li qualcosa cambia, mia moglie inizia a messaggiarsi con un nostro vicino di casa che era in vacanza con noi in maniera poco normale, e da li mi sono insospettito.
Dopo tornati a casa vedevo che lei continuava in questa cosa gli chiedo spiegazioni e mi dici siamo solo amici.
Poche settimane fà io ancora più preso dai sospetti, un giorno esco prima dal lavoro e vado da mia moglie ma li ho visto che lei era in compagnia di lui li seguo e alla fine li trovo che si stavano baciando, esco allo scoperto e mi faccio riconoscere, lui....impallidito e non diceva nulla....lei non so nemmeno come definirla....l'ho guardata in faccia gli ho detto perchè mi fai tutto questo.....mi sono girato e me ne sono andato. Inutile dire la sofferenza di questa cosa ancora oggi e di quello che ho passato, parlando poi con mia moglie mi dice che non mi ama più e mi tira fuori tante di quelle cose che io non avrei fatto e mi da la spiegazione di tutto. Sono caduto dalle nuvole, avevamo fatto l'amore 2 volte pochi giorni prima di tutto questo, mi scrive ti amo su un messaggio e poi.........mi dice ho solo provato a recuperare la cosa.
La situazione adesso è notevolemnte peggiorata, si telefonano si scrivono e mi ha chiesto di non avere più rapporti con lei e che lei si vuole sentire libera e che non tornerà mai più con me perchè non mi ama.
Io adesso sto nella condizione di stare in casa con lei, dormire nello stesso letto, malgrado tutto la amo tantissimo e glielo dico tutti i giorni, e lei continua a scriversi e sentirsi con lui e a cercare di capire anche se lui vuole fare una storia con lei......perchè anche questo a quanto pare ancora non si è capito, cioè mia moglie mi dice che non stanno insieme......
Mi aiutate a capire?
Scusate se sono stato un pò sintetico ma dovrei scrivere tantissimo per spiegare tutto.
Grazie a tutti


----------



## perplesso (9 Settembre 2015)

impacchettala e lasciagliela sull'uscio di casa.

al 99,98% te la riporta in serata.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Settembre 2015)

Andro19 ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, è la prima volta che scrivo in un forum e sono qui per raccontare cosa mi sta succedendo e cercare forse un cosiglio per capire questa storia.
> Conosco mia moglie da 19 anni e da 15 siamo sposati con 2 bambini di 11 e 8, pochissimi litigi, l'ultimo forse 4 anni fà insomma da parte mia mi sembrava tutto tranquillo come sempre, io innamorato perso e per me è sempre stata la donna della mia vita.
> Quest'anno andiamo in vacanza e da li qualcosa cambia, mia moglie inizia a messaggiarsi con un nostro vicino di casa che era in vacanza con noi in maniera poco normale, e da li mi sono insospettito.
> Dopo tornati a casa vedevo che lei continuava in questa cosa gli chiedo spiegazioni e mi dici siamo solo amici.
> ...


difficile aiutarti a capire
Puo essere che non ti ami più, ma cosa ben più grave manco ti rispetta se davanti a te messaggia e telefona
Non vuole più avere rapporti ma non vuole separarsi?



perplesso ha detto:


> impacchettala e lasciagliela sull'uscio di casa.
> 
> al 99,98% te la riporta in serata.


Non puo' ci sono i figli


----------



## banshee (9 Settembre 2015)

ciao e benvenuto 

è successo tutto così, all'improvviso? improvvisamente scoppia la bomba del "non ti amo più ho un altro?"

continuate a vivere insieme comunque quindi....

quoto Farfalla, molto poco rispettoso messaggiare con lui davanti a te. l'amore può pure finire, ma insomma un minimo di rispetto..


----------



## ivanl (9 Settembre 2015)

io, un 'discorsetto' al vicino lo farei...


----------



## patroclo (9 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> impacchettala e lasciagliela sull'uscio di casa.
> 
> al 99,98% te la riporta in serata.


Ma tu non farla rientrare !!!


----------



## perplesso (9 Settembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> difficile aiutarti a capire
> Puo essere che non ti ami più, ma cosa ben più grave manco ti rispetta se davanti a te messaggia e telefona
> Non vuole più avere rapporti ma non vuole separarsi?
> 
> ...


abbi fede che il vicino fa talmente presto a riportarla indietro che i figli manco se ne accorgono


----------



## Nocciola (9 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> abbi fede che il vicino fa talmente presto a riportarla indietro che i figli manco se ne accorgono


Non ho dubbi
Ma corre comunque un rischio legale


----------



## Nocciola (9 Settembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> io, un 'discorsetto' al vicino lo farei...


Sempre per l'incapacità di intendere e di volere di lei


----------



## banshee (9 Settembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> io, un 'discorsetto' al vicino lo farei...


ma che c'entra il vicino? la sposata con il nostro nuovo utente è lei, quella che ha infranto il patto coniugale è lei....

scusa marito  ti lovvo lo sai, ma questa cosa di prendersela con il terzo non la capisco proprio.

se il mio lui mi tradisce me la prendo con lui, non con l'altra...quella che c'entra? non mi deve nulla lei.


----------



## banshee (9 Settembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sempre per l'incapacità di intendere e di volere di lei


quoto :up:


----------



## Darty (9 Settembre 2015)

*Ivanl*



ivanl ha detto:


> io, un 'discorsetto' al vicino lo farei...


Pure io...ci andrei a prendere un caffè...


----------



## ivanl (9 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma che c'entra il vicino? la sposata con il nostro nuovo utente è lei, quella che ha infranto il patto coniugale è lei....
> 
> scusa marito  ti lovvo lo sai, ma questa cosa di prendersela con il terzo non la capisco proprio.
> 
> se il mio lui mi tradisce me la prendo con lui, non con l'altra...quella che c'entra? non mi deve nulla lei.


c'entra, eccome. se te la fai con una sposata, lo devi mettere in conto...
non c'entra il fatto che lei sia la "capace" o meno, intanto ti 'spieghi' con lui, poi con lei la risolvi legalmente.
sono due cose diverse.


----------



## tullio (9 Settembre 2015)

Andro19 ha detto:


> (...) parlando poi con mia moglie mi dice che non mi ama più e mi tira  fuori tante di quelle cose che io non avrei fatto e mi da la spiegazione  di tutto. Sono caduto dalle nuvole, avevamo fatto l'amore 2 volte pochi  giorni prima di tutto questo, mi scrive ti amo su un messaggio e  poi.........mi dice ho solo provato a recuperare la cosa.
> La situazione adesso è notevolemnte peggiorata, si telefonano si  scrivono e mi ha chiesto di non avere più rapporti con lei e che lei si  vuole sentire libera e che non tornerà mai più con me perchè non mi ama.
> 
> (...) cioè mia moglie mi dice che non stanno insieme......


Ti dice che non ti ama. Partirei da questo. Forse lei non ha ancora  compreso cosa la lega al tipo e, nello sforzarsi di capirlo, ti ha  escluso (ti sta escludendo, ti chiede di escluderti...) dalla sua vita.  Rimane però che la sua testa è presa dall'avventura (e forse anche dal  tipo) e non ha tempo e mente per te. Sei fuori. Far finta che non sia  così mi pare cullarsi nelle illusioni. Non ha provato a repcuperare la  cosa, ha provato a tenerti buono. Ma se anche avesse provato a  recuperare, mi pare chiaro che il recupero non c'è stato e ora ti cheide  di stare buono, a cuccia. Certo, tu ti chiedi come sia possibile,  guardi al microscopio nella tua memoria tutti i momenti trascorsi, i  gesti; interpreti tutto come un segnale nello sforzo di capire ma, aitè,  temo che non ci sia molto da sforzarsi: ora non ti ama, te lo ha detto  chiaro. E devi partire da qui. 
Stanno insieme, non stanno insieme... lei sta comunque vivendo  un'avventura che, al momento, ai suoi occhi è meravigliosa. Che stiano o  no insieme mi sembra davvero secondario, considerato che si baciano  (solo?), si messaggiano in tua presenza (cosa oltremodo umiliante e  offensiva, nemmeno tu fossi trasparente), etc etc... 
Quindi, ora lei sta su un altro pianeta e a te non resta che soffrire. E  cominciare a mettere insieme i cocci. Perché cocci ce ne sono e in  qualche modo vanno salvati. Del resto non si sa mai come finiscono certe  cose.
Occorre che ragioni con lei, senza alterarti, senza accusarla, senza  recriminare, accettando il fatto compiuto, per iniziare un percorso di  separazione logistica e pratica. Non vuole avere rapporti con te?  Perfetto: dividiamo almeno provvisoriamente ruoli, spazi e tempi. E'  sempre una madre e se puoi accettare che sbatta fuori te dalla sua vita  non puoi accettare ch esbatta fuori i figli. E si comincia a pensare  alle cose pratiche: non puoi accettare che questa cosa vada avanti senza  nessuna reazione tua. Torna ad essere un soggetto e prendi decisioni.  Parla di separazione e di avvocati. 
Quersto la metterà di fronte al problema di decidere. Ora sta vivendo da  adolescente, è il momento magico dell'amore. Ma va messa di fronte alle  sue responsabilità. IL che può anche dare origine a una riflessione  profonda da aprte sua. Tu la ami e non vuoi perderla, chiaramente.  Allora smetti di fare il tappetino e tira su la tua dignità: si può  avere una dignità anche quando si perde. 
Accetta la situazione per quello che è ora, mettila civilmente di fronte alle responsabilità, e vediamo che accade. 
Non hai certezza che torni da te. Ma hai almeno la certezza che, nei  futuri rapporti (che comunque ci saranno, non fosse che per via dei  figli) avrà per te almeno un po' di stima.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Settembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> c'entra, eccome. se te la fai con una sposata, lo devi mettere in conto...
> non c'entra il fatto che lei sia la "capace" o meno, intanto ti 'spieghi' con lui, poi con lei la risolvi legalmente.
> sono due cose diverse.


Parti dal presupposto che ti stanno rubando una cosa di tua proprietà. Ed è una cosa che molti uomini pensano. 
A me farebbe incazzare da morire perchè vedrebbe sminuita la mia capacità di decidere per me, anche di decidere di fare del male a te che sei il mio compagno. Sminuisci anche la mia responsabilità nel tradimento.


----------



## ivanl (9 Settembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Parti dal presupposto che ti stanno rubando una cosa di tua proprietà. Ed è una cosa che molti uomini pensano.
> A me farebbe incazzare da morire perchè vedrebbe sminuita la mia capacità di decidere per me, anche di decidere di fare del male a te che sei il mio compagno. Sminuisci anche la mia responsabilità nel tradimento.


sinceramente, di come la vivresti tu (generico, eh ) me ne fregherebbe ben poco...e ben poco avresti da farmi la morale (sempre in generale), nella situazione descritta.

A margine, applausi per tullio :up:


----------



## Nocciola (9 Settembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> sinceramente, di come la vivresti tu (generico, eh ) me ne fregherebbe ben poco...e ben poco avresti da farmi la morale (sempre in generale), nella situazione descritta.
> 
> A margine, applausi per tullio :up:


Non ti farei la morale
Bè se non te ne fregherebbe molto di come la penso vorrebbe dire che tradimento a parte avremmo comunque poco da dirci. Storia finita e si continua ognuno per la sua strada


----------



## Eratò (9 Settembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> c'entra, eccome. se te la fai con una sposata, lo devi mettere in conto...
> non c'entra il fatto che lei sia la "capace" o meno, intanto ti 'spieghi' con lui, poi con lei la risolvi legalmente.
> sono due cose diverse.


Ma con lui cosa spieghi? Cosa gli dici? Lo minacci? Cosa?


----------



## ivanl (9 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma con lui cosa spieghi? Cosa gli dici? Lo minacci? Cosa?


io, personalmente, lo prenderei a calci...un altro, magari ci parla e lo dissuade dal mettersi in mezzo...boh, ognuno fa come e' portato a fare...


----------



## ivanl (9 Settembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ti farei la morale
> Bè se non te ne fregherebbe molto di come la penso vorrebbe dire che tradimento a parte avremmo comunque poco da dirci. Storia finita e si continua ognuno per la sua strada


mi sembra che le cose stiano cosi', effettivamente


----------



## Darty (9 Settembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> io, personalmente, lo prenderei a calci...un altro, magari ci parla e lo dissuade dal mettersi in mezzo...boh, ognuno fa come e' portato a fare...


E' il vicino di casa, c'è da fare pure poca strada. Io partirei con la seconda per poi probabilmente finire con la prima

A parte questo, quoto Tullio come sempre.:up:


----------



## ivanl (9 Settembre 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> E' il vicino di casa, c'è da fare pure poca strada. Io partirei con la seconda per poi probabilmente finire con la prima
> 
> A parte questo, quoto Tullio come sempre.:up:


se poi il vicino fosse a sua volta sposato, probabilmente basterebbe suonare al campanello e dirgli, in presenza della moglie, che sarebbe bello conoscersi meglio e fare due chiacchiere anche con lei, per vederlo sparire per sempre...


----------



## Nocciola (9 Settembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> se poi il vicino fosse a sua volta sposato, probabilmente basterebbe suonare al campanello e dirgli, in presenza della moglie, che sarebbe bello conoscersi meglio e fare due chiacchiere anche con lei, *per vederlo sparire per sempre.*..


E cosa hai ottenuto?
Che lui non la cerca più e lei intanto continua a pensarlo
Non sarebbe invece meglio parlare con la propria moglie e capire se è lei che vuole non vederlo più perchè sceglie te.


----------



## ivanl (9 Settembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> E cosa hai ottenuto?
> Che lui non la cerca più e lei intanto continua a pensarlo
> Non sarebbe invece meglio parlare con la propria moglie e capire se è lei che vuole non vederlo più perchè sceglie te.


secondo passo; prima togli di mezzo l'elemento disturbante, poi affronti la cosa con lei, ovvio


----------



## giulietta6677 (9 Settembre 2015)

Andro19 ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, è la prima volta che scrivo in un forum e sono qui per raccontare cosa mi sta succedendo e cercare forse un cosiglio per capire questa storia.
> Conosco mia moglie da 19 anni e da 15 siamo sposati con 2 bambini di 11 e 8, pochissimi litigi, l'ultimo forse 4 anni fà insomma da parte mia mi sembrava tutto tranquillo come sempre, io innamorato perso e per me è sempre stata la donna della mia vita.
> Quest'anno andiamo in vacanza e da li qualcosa cambia, mia moglie inizia a messaggiarsi con un nostro vicino di casa che era in vacanza con noi in maniera poco normale, e da li mi sono insospettito.
> Dopo tornati a casa vedevo che lei continuava in questa cosa gli chiedo spiegazioni e mi dici siamo solo amici.
> ...


Immagino il tuo smarrimento, letta così sembra davvero un fulmine a ciel sereno, tua moglie sembra aver perso la testa per il vicino, non sai da quanto va avanti la storia? lui è impegnato?
Mi sembra davvero che lei usi poco rispetto nei tuoi confronti, che non cerchi nemmeno di spiegarti o di mostrare pentimento...


----------



## Andro19 (9 Settembre 2015)

Volevo aggiungere un particolare, che la cosa più brutta è stata ieri quando gli ho chiesto....se è da tanto che non mi ami più ....come hai fatto a fare l'amore con me? a questa domanda non c'è stata risposta..........solo un brutto muso ma niente di più, solo un lasciami in pace......ma chi ho sposato!!!!!!!


----------



## ivanl (9 Settembre 2015)

Andro19 ha detto:


> Volevo aggiungere un particolare, che la cosa più brutta è stata ieri quando gli ho chiesto....se è da tanto che non mi ami più ....come hai fatto a fare l'amore con me? a questa domanda non c'è stata risposta..........solo un brutto muso ma niente di più, solo un lasciami in pace......ma chi ho sposato!!!!!!!


adesso ha le balle girate perche' l'hai sgamata.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> impacchettala e lasciagliela sull'uscio di casa.
> 
> al 99,98% te la riporta in serata.


Sarò sintetica : quoto


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Settembre 2015)

Andro19 ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, è la prima volta che scrivo in un forum e sono qui per raccontare cosa mi sta succedendo e cercare forse un cosiglio per capire questa storia.
> Conosco mia moglie da 19 anni e da 15 siamo sposati con 2 bambini di 11 e 8, pochissimi litigi, l'ultimo forse 4 anni fà insomma da parte mia mi sembrava tutto tranquillo come sempre, io innamorato perso e per me è sempre stata la donna della mia vita.
> Quest'anno andiamo in vacanza e da li qualcosa cambia, mia moglie inizia a messaggiarsi con un nostro vicino di casa che era in vacanza con noi in maniera poco normale, e da li mi sono insospettito.
> Dopo tornati a casa vedevo che lei continuava in questa cosa gli chiedo spiegazioni e mi dici siamo solo amici.
> ...


E' momentaneamente fuori di testa, fase adolescenziale ( di ritorno). Cerca di tutelare i tuoi figli da questo suo comportamento.


----------



## Eratò (9 Settembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> io, personalmente, lo prenderei a calci...un altro, magari ci parla e lo dissuade dal mettersi in mezzo...boh, ognuno fa come e' portato a fare...


Prenderlo a calci?Cosi oltre le corna ti rimane pure una denuncia....


----------



## oscuro (9 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



Andro19 ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, è la prima volta che scrivo in un forum e sono qui per raccontare cosa mi sta succedendo e cercare forse un cosiglio per capire questa storia.
> Conosco mia moglie da 19 anni e da 15 siamo sposati con 2 bambini di 11 e 8, pochissimi litigi, l'ultimo forse 4 anni fà insomma da parte mia mi sembrava tutto tranquillo come sempre, io innamorato perso e per me è sempre stata la donna della mia vita.
> Quest'anno andiamo in vacanza e da li qualcosa cambia, mia moglie inizia a messaggiarsi con un nostro vicino di casa che era in vacanza con noi in maniera poco normale, e da li mi sono insospettito.
> Dopo tornati a casa vedevo che lei continuava in questa cosa gli chiedo spiegazioni e mi dici siamo solo amici.
> ...


Eccone un altro.Altro giro,altra corsa,inizia la giostra.
Tua moglie si scopa il vicino,e tu cosa fai?gli dici quanto la ami ogni giorno?
e avete due figli?
Se continua così,chiederò il ban....non è possibile leggere cose del genere,mi rifiuto.


----------



## banshee (9 Settembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> secondo passo;* prima togli di mezzo l'elemento disturbante,* poi affronti la cosa con lei, ovvio


non sono per niente d'accordo  tu la vedi come se è "colpa" del terzo, elemento disturbante, che manipola/coercide la povera donnina indifesa.

è la moglie che è andata a letto con un altro, ha scelto di farlo, per nmila motivi ma l'ha scelto consapevolmente. "l'elemento disturbante" poteva essere il vicino, l'idraulico, il lattaio, il dentista, non è lui il problema.

a meno che la signora in questione non sia incapace di intendere e di volere, ma allora parliamo di circonvenzione di incapace e non di tradimento. e quella è roba da penale, non da tradinet


----------



## Nocciola (9 Settembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> secondo passo; prima togli di mezzo l'elemento disturbante, poi affronti la cosa con lei, ovvio



L'elemento è disturbante perchè lei gli ha permesso e ha voluto che disturbasse.


----------



## ivanl (9 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Prenderlo a calci?Cosi oltre le corna ti rimane pure una denuncia....


se fosse single, forse...sposato, stai tranquilla che se le prende  e basta


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eccone un altro.Altro giro,altra corsa,inizia la giostra.
> Tua moglie si scopa il vicino,e tu cosa fai?gli dici quanto la ami ogni giorno?
> e avete due figli?
> Se continua così,chiederò il ban....non è possibile leggere cose del genere,mi rifiuto.


Deve riprendersi dallo schock, quando realizzerà si troverà incazzato.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> non sono per niente d'accordo  tu la vedi come se è "colpa" del terzo, elemento disturbante, che manipola/coercide la povera donnina indifesa.
> 
> è la moglie che è andata a letto con un altro, ha scelto di farlo, per nmila motivi ma l'ha scelto consapevolmente. "l'elemento disturbante" poteva essere il vicino, l'idraulico, il lattaio, il dentista, non è lui il problema.
> 
> a meno che la signora in questione non sia incapace di intendere e di volere, ma allora parliamo di circonvenzione di incapace e non di tradimento. e quella è roba da penale, non da tradinet


:up::up:


----------



## Nocciola (9 Settembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> se fosse single, forse...sposato, stai tranquilla che se le prende  e basta


La soddisfazione dei poveri (generico ovviamente )


----------



## banshee (9 Settembre 2015)

questa è una cosa che non capisco e non capirò mai.

e sono stata tradita.. per carità, in gioventù, ma mi è successo.

allora, se l'uomo tradisce, è colpa dell'amante "puttana, zoccola" che lo ha sedotto, perchè lui poverino veramente non voleva ma lei con le sue arti magiche e seduttiva da puttanone biblico ce l'ha fatto cadere, lui è inciampato ed è finito in mezzo alle sue gambe.

se è la donna che tradisce, è colpa dell'amante furbo, scaltro, manipolatore, a Roma si dice "fijo de na mignotta" che ce l'ha fatta cascare, lei è inciampata ed è finita sul suo pene.


assumersi le responsabilità no eh?


----------



## oscuro (9 Settembre 2015)

*Ivanl*



ivanl ha detto:


> se fosse single, forse...sposato, stai tranquilla che se le prende  e basta



Mia moglie si scopa un vicino e io gli dico tutti i giorni:cara ti amo?CIOè portatemi via....veramente.Cioè no dai.ma siamo a questo?questo sa che la moglie scopa con il vicino e l'unica cosa che riesce a fare o a dire è:cara ti amo?
Allora:la mai donna finisce a pecora con il vicino....IO FINISCO SUI GIORNALI...lei non mi vede più e il vicino...bè...sono incensurato...ma scherziamo?MA GLI UOMINI SONO A QUESTO OGGI?


----------



## ivanl (9 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> non sono per niente d'accordo  tu la vedi come se è "colpa" del terzo, elemento disturbante, che manipola/coercide la povera donnina indifesa.
> 
> è la moglie che è andata a letto con un altro, ha scelto di farlo, per nmila motivi ma l'ha scelto consapevolmente. "l'elemento disturbante" poteva essere il vicino, l'idraulico, il lattaio, il dentista, non è lui il problema.
> 
> a meno che la signora in questione non sia incapace di intendere e di volere, ma allora parliamo di circonvenzione di incapace e non di tradimento. e quella è roba da penale, non da tradinet





farfalla ha detto:


> L'elemento è disturbante perchè lei gli ha permesso e ha voluto che disturbasse.


avete ragione entrambe, ma le due cose, per me, non sono mutuamente escludenti. Una situazione del genere, io la vedo come composta da due problemi associati: per mia abitudine, i problemi li scompongo ed li affronto uno alla volta...fuori uno, avanti l'altro..sono schematico, lo so.


----------



## ivanl (9 Settembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> La soddisfazione dei poveri (generico ovviamente )


comunque, so' soddisfazioni.


----------



## ivanl (9 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> questa è una cosa che non capisco e non capirò mai.
> 
> e sono stata tradita.. per carità, in gioventù, ma mi è successo.
> 
> ...


certo; ma come ho detto, uno alla volta: prima lui, poi si passa a lei ed alle sue evidenti responsabilita'.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Settembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> comunque, so' soddisfazioni.


Sono punti di vista. Io non mi abbasseri mai a prendere in considerazione l'altra. Le darei ancora più importanza di quello che già gliene ha dato il mio compagno.


----------



## banshee (9 Settembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> certo; ma come ho detto, uno alla volta: prima lui, poi si passa a lei ed alle sue evidenti responsabilita'.


ma lui che c'entraaaaa :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: 

chi è sposato con il nostro nuovo utente? la signora.

con chi deve risolvere lui? con la signora!


----------



## banshee (9 Settembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono punti di vista. Io non mi abbasseri mai a prendere in considerazione l'altra. Le darei ancora più importanza di quello che già gliene ha dato il mio compagno.


verde virtuale :up:


----------



## oscuro (9 Settembre 2015)

*Io*

Io poi vorrei chiedere a questi uomini:ma come fate a scoparvele ancora ste donne...


----------



## ivanl (9 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma lui che c'entraaaaa :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> chi è sposato con il nostro nuovo utente? la signora.
> 
> con chi deve risolvere lui? con la signora!


eddai...c'entra eccome. Ma lasciamo stare, che tanto qui non ci intendiamo


----------



## free (9 Settembre 2015)

scusa ma com'è che il vicino era in vacanza con voi? (o ho capito male?)
è sposato?


----------



## Ultimo (9 Settembre 2015)

Andro19 ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, è la prima volta che scrivo in un forum e sono qui per raccontare cosa mi sta succedendo e cercare forse un cosiglio per capire questa storia.
> Conosco mia moglie da 19 anni e da 15 siamo sposati con 2 bambini di 11 e 8, pochissimi litigi, l'ultimo forse 4 anni fà insomma da parte mia mi sembrava tutto tranquillo come sempre, io innamorato perso e per me è sempre stata la donna della mia vita.
> Quest'anno andiamo in vacanza e da li qualcosa cambia, mia moglie inizia a messaggiarsi con un nostro vicino di casa che era in vacanza con noi in maniera poco normale, e da li mi sono insospettito.
> Dopo tornati a casa vedevo che lei continuava in questa cosa gli chiedo spiegazioni e mi dici siamo solo amici.
> ...


Minchia, la vedi baciarsi e giri i tacchi? masticazzi che sangue freddo. Sei vero?
Che devi fare? Cioè ti ha detto che non ti ama, continua a messaggiare e sicuramente a vedersi con lui e domandi che devi fare? Ma che ti frega se lui vuole o non vuole tua moglie, lascia tua moglie immediatamente.


----------



## banshee (9 Settembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Minchia, la vedi baciarsi e giri i tacchi? masticazzi che sangue freddo. Sei vero?
> Che devi fare? Cioè ti ha detto che non ti ama, continua a messaggiare e sicuramente a vedersi con lui e domandi che devi fare? Ma che ti frega se lui vuole o non vuole tua moglie, lascia tua moglie immediatamente.


quotissimo :up:


----------



## Ultimo (9 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> scusa ma com'è che il vicino era in vacanza con voi? (o ho capito male?)
> è sposato?


Machettefregadicoio!! possono due amanti organizzarsi le ferie assieme o no? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (9 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Minchia, la vedi baciarsi e giri i tacchi? masticazzi che sangue freddo. Sei vero?
> Che devi fare? Cioè ti ha detto che non ti ama, continua a messaggiare e sicuramente a vedersi con lui e domandi che devi fare? Ma che ti frega se lui vuole o non vuole tua moglie, lascia tua moglie immediatamente.



Grazie a dio.....!


----------



## Darty (9 Settembre 2015)

*Andro*



Andro19 ha detto:


> Volevo aggiungere un particolare, che la cosa più brutta è stata ieri quando gli ho chiesto....se è da tanto che non mi ami più ....come hai fatto a fare l'amore con me? a questa domanda non c'è stata risposta..........solo un brutto muso ma niente di più, solo un lasciami in pace......ma chi ho sposato!!!!!!!


Non darci troppo peso, tua moglie non è lucida...è ancora coinvolta e pure incazzata, per assurdo, perché l'hai sgamata. 
Da retta a uno stronzo: sforzati di essere lucido almeno te, mostrati fermo e deciso e cerca di non perdere il controllo. So che non è facile. Inizia a parlarle di una eventuale separazione, mettila subito di fronte ai fatti. Ed evita smancerie di ogni tipo, non servirebbero a nulla e le darebbero ancora più potere su di te. In bocca al lupo.


----------



## free (9 Settembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Machettefregadicoio!! possono due amanti organizzarsi le ferie assieme o no? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



in effetti una mia amica anni fa ha scoperto di essere in vacanza con moroso e amante di lui:unhappy:
li ha beccati perchè le era pure venuta la febbre, e loro ne hanno maldestramente approfittato


----------



## Ultimo (9 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie a dio.....!


 ma tu la tua l'hai scritta o stai ancora cercando di calmarti?


----------



## Darty (9 Settembre 2015)

*Ivanl*



ivanl ha detto:


> eddai...c'entra eccome. Ma lasciamo stare, che tanto qui non ci intendiamo


Io, invece, ti intendo benissimo


----------



## oscuro (9 Settembre 2015)

*No*



Ultimo ha detto:


> ma tu la tua l'hai scritta o stai ancora cercando di calmarti?



No,non ho scritto....ma se rileggo una cosa del genere.....


----------



## banshee (9 Settembre 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Io, invece, ti intendo benissimo


mi spiegate il vostro punto di vista?  sono sempre curiosa di capire..


----------



## ivanl (9 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> mi spiegate il vostro punto di vista?  sono sempre curiosa di capire..


oh, io ci ho provato


----------



## Nocciola (9 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> mi spiegate il vostro punto di vista?  sono sempre curiosa di capire..


Difendono una proprietà loro
Come se gli avessero rubato l'auto. Peccato che l'auto non ha volontà


----------



## Ultimo (9 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,non ho scritto....ma se rileggo una cosa del genere.....


Guarda,sto ancora a pensare se è una storia vera oppure no... perchè questo dubbio io c'è l'ho. Non me ne voglia l'autore ma con quello che ha scritto ha soltanto un'unica soluzione, scomparire!!


----------



## oscuro (9 Settembre 2015)

*Ma*



farfalla ha detto:


> Difendono una proprietà loro
> Come se gli avessero rubato l'auto. Peccato che l'auto non ha volontà



No,se la prendono con chi è più facile prendersela.....il terzo quello che non c'entra un cazzo o quasi...


----------



## ivanl (9 Settembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Difendono una proprietà loro
> Come se gli avessero rubato l'auto. Peccato che l'auto non ha volontà


uno che mi ruba l'auto lo denuncio, non lo picchio. Non e' come dici tu, almeno per me


----------



## Eliade (9 Settembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Minchia, la vedi baciarsi e giri i tacchi? masticazzi che sangue freddo. Sei vero?
> Che devi fare? Cioè ti ha detto che non ti ama, continua a messaggiare e sicuramente a vedersi con lui e domandi che devi fare? Ma che ti frega se lui vuole o non vuole tua moglie, lascia tua moglie immediatamente.


Quoto!!! :up:
Scommetto una cosa: due settimane dopo la tua uscita di casa, vorrà riprovarci...


----------



## banshee (9 Settembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> oh, io ci ho provato


no  tu non mi spieghi.. tu dici "'c'entra", dici "terzo incomodo" ma non spieghi cosa c'entra.



farfalla ha detto:


> Difendono una proprietà loro
> Come se gli avessero rubato l'auto. Peccato che l'auto non ha volontà


esatto. come se la moglie fosse assolutamente scevra da pulsioni, desideri e volontà e gliel'avesse fatta venire il terzo (stronzo) incomodo.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Settembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> uno che mi ruba l'auto lo denuncio, non lo picchio. Non e' come dici tu, almeno per me


e allora non capisco com'è?
Cosa ha fatto questo tipo senza essere autorizzato a farlo?


----------



## Eliade (9 Settembre 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Non darci troppo peso, tua moglie non è lucida...è ancora coinvolta e pure incazzata, per assurdo, perché l'hai sgamata.
> Da retta a uno stronzo: sforzati di essere lucido almeno te, mostrati fermo e deciso e cerca di non perdere il controllo. So che non è facile. Inizia a parlarle di una eventuale separazione, mettila subito di fronte ai fatti. Ed evita smancerie di ogni tipo, non servirebbero a nulla e le darebbero ancora più potere su di te. In bocca al lupo.


Quoto!!!!!!!!!


----------



## free (9 Settembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Guarda,sto ancora a pensare se è una storia vera oppure no... perchè questo dubbio io c'è l'ho. Non me ne voglia l'autore ma con quello che ha scritto ha soltanto un'unica soluzione,* scomparire!!*



eh? ma perchè?


----------



## Ultimo (9 Settembre 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quoto!!! :up:
> Scommetto una cosa: due settimane dopo la tua uscita di casa, vorrà riprovarci...


Sai che l'ho pensato anche io, si m'è venuta questa pensata.


----------



## Tessa (9 Settembre 2015)

Andro ciao. 
No no no tutto sbagliato. 
C'e' solo un modo ora. Eliminare l'avversario. E l'avversario non e' il vicino. Sei tu. 
Tu devi dirle che non sei piu' disposto a sopportare questo luna parck che si svolge sotto i tuoi occhi e che te ne vai. 
Immediatamente. E che si parleranno i vostri avvocati per le questioni legali. 
Sai come tonfola col culo in terra dalla giostra all'istante?
Sai come le sparisce la spocchia? Sai come si fa di nebbia il vicino?
Tu ti tranquillizzi, lei pure e poi parlate. A mente fredda. 
Cosa vorrai fare poi a te decidere.


----------



## ivanl (9 Settembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> e allora non capisco com'è?
> Cosa ha fatto questo tipo senza essere autorizzato a farlo?


niente, ma questo non lo solleva dall'essere parte del problema


----------



## Tessa (9 Settembre 2015)

Comunque al giro di boa dei 40 qualcuno impazzisce....


----------



## Eliade (9 Settembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sai che l'ho pensato anche io, si m'è venuta questa pensata.


Si ma dovrebbe farlo subito, no fra mesi così che lei possa abituarsi con calma.

Nel giro di una settimana lettera dell'avvocato e fuori casa...con due bambini di 11 e 8 anni, darà di matto anche prima di 2 settimane.


----------



## Domhet (9 Settembre 2015)

Il tradimento è uno schifo all'ordine del giorno, ormai non bisogna più stupirsi del fatto di cronaca. Cosa si può fare, invece? Comportarsi dignitosamente, evitando, ad esempio, di esplicitare il proprio amore alla donna con cui ci si è malauguratamente sposati e che dieci minuti prima di andare a dormire ha succhiato l'uccello al vicino di casa. Ma un po' di autostima?


----------



## Eliade (9 Settembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Andro ciao.
> No no no tutto sbagliato.
> C'e' solo un modo ora. Eliminare l'avversario. E l'avversario non e' il vicino. Sei tu.
> Tu devi dirle che non sei piu' disposto a sopportare questo luna parck che si svolge sotto i tuoi occhi e che te ne vai.
> ...


A ri quoto!

Ma sopratutto, possibile che non ci sia un minimo di orgoglio?


----------



## Ultimo (9 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> eh? ma perchè?


1) scopavano in vacanza
2) lei ha detto al marito che non lo ama più
3) sono separati in casa ma lei non ha nemmeno il rispetto di comportarsi dignitosamente nei confronti del marito facendogli sapere dei messaggi, e che lei aspetta di capire se l'amante la vuole oppure no. 
Continuo?


----------



## Nocciola (9 Settembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> niente, ma questo non lo solleva dall'essere parte del problema


ah ok. Poi non dire che non è solo orgoglio maschile ferito
Perchè se non ha fatto nulla non è nemmeno parte del problema.


----------



## oscuro (9 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



Domhet ha detto:


> Il tradimento è uno schifo all'ordine del giorno, ormai non bisogna più stupirsi del fatto di cronaca. Cosa si può fare, invece? Comportarsi dignitosamente, evitando, ad esempio, di esplicitare il proprio amore alla donna con cui ci si è malauguratamente sposati e che dieci minuti prima di andare a dormire ha succhiato l'uccello al vicino di casa. Ma un po' di autostima?



Grazie a dio...due.


----------



## Domhet (9 Settembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> ah ok. Poi non dire che non è solo orgoglio maschile ferito
> Perchè se non ha fatto nulla non è nemmeno parte del problema.




Beh, sarebbe bello che nessuno corteggiasse persone impegnate. La responsabilità ultima rimane a chi cede alle lusinghe, ma il tentatore non è comunque mai elegante.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Settembre 2015)

Eliade ha detto:


> Si ma dovrebbe farlo subito, no fra mesi così che lei possa abituarsi con calma.
> 
> Nel giro di una settimana lettera dell'avvocato e fuori casa...con due bambini di 11 e 8 anni, darà di matto anche prima di 2 settimane.


Dovrebbe lasciarla per amore proprio, per dignità.

Dovrebbe eliminarla totalmente dai propri pensieri al più presto possibile.

Non ha alcun senso recriminare su quello che pensava "prima" della moglie, ha avuto una visione chiarissima di ciò che realmente è. 

Avvocato si, da subito, e anche quello che sopra ho scritto.


----------



## free (9 Settembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> 1) scopavano in vacanza
> 2) lei ha detto al marito che non lo ama più
> 3) sono separati in casa ma lei non ha nemmeno il rispetto di comportarsi dignitosamente nei confronti del marito facendogli sapere dei messaggi, e che lei aspetta di capire se l'amante la vuole oppure no.
> Continuo?


e dovrebbe sparire lui? è lei che dovrebbe avere almeno il buon gusto di allontanarsi, mi sembra il minimo!


----------



## oscuro (9 Settembre 2015)

*free*



free ha detto:


> e dovrebbe sparire lui? è lei che dovrebbe avere almeno il buon gusto di allontanarsi, mi sembra il minimo!


Ma una che se tromba il vicino con marito e due figlio dove ha il buon gusto?neanche nelle mutande...


----------



## banshee (9 Settembre 2015)

Domhet ha detto:


> Beh, sarebbe bello che nessuno corteggiasse persone impegnate. La responsabilità ultima rimane a chi cede alle lusinghe, ma il* tentatore* non è comunque mai elegante.


tentatore? 

perchè è matematico che la persona sposata sia stata tentata da un terzo?

e se fosse la signora ad aver sedotto il vicino?


----------



## free (9 Settembre 2015)

Domhet ha detto:


> Beh, sarebbe bello che nessuno corteggiasse persone impegnate. La responsabilità ultima rimane a chi cede alle lusinghe, ma il tentatore non è comunque mai elegante.



quoto tuttavia secondo me non è un tentatore, è uno che pensa solo a se stesso


----------



## Nocciola (9 Settembre 2015)

Domhet ha detto:


> Beh, sarebbe bello che nessuno corteggiasse persone impegnate. La responsabilità ultima rimane a chi cede alle lusinghe, ma il tentatore non è comunque mai elegante.


E' stato lui a corteggiarla? non lo sappiamo
E anche se fosse hai sposato una che non l'ha mandato a fare in culo


----------



## banshee (9 Settembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' stato lui a corteggiarla? non lo sappiamo
> E anche se fosse hai sposato una che non l'ha mandato a fare in culo


praticamente scriviamo le stesse cose contemporaneamente :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (9 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> e dovrebbe sparire lui? è lei che dovrebbe avere almeno il buon gusto di allontanarsi, mi sembra il minimo!


A parte che credo legalmente la casa tocchi alla moglie-figli. Buongusto? Cerchi ancora buongusto in quella donna, free ma sei andata in ferie? 

Ma poi arrivando a certi livelli che ti frega della casa, intanto cerchi di recuperare un po di dignità propria e sparisci da quella casa, dopo se legalmente puoi recuperare la casa la recuperi.


----------



## Darty (9 Settembre 2015)

*Banshee*



banshee ha detto:


> mi spiegate il vostro punto di vista?  sono sempre curiosa di capire..


Volentieri, ci provo. Non c'entra nulla "difendere la proprietà", come dice farfalla. Siamo d'accordo che - in questo caso - è la moglie che deve rispondere delle proprie azioni, che deve prendersi le sue responsabilità. Ci mancherebbe altro.
Ma permetti, colui che ci prova, che tenta di imbastire una storia con una donna sposata (molto spesso con l'obiettivo di portarsela semplicemente a letto magari rovinando una famiglia) non è propriamente una bella persona e inevitabilmente si espone a certi rischi. Diventa parte del problema. Ma cazzo, con tutte le donne che ci sono proprio con quelle impegnate....


----------



## free (9 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma una che se tromba il vicino con marito e due figlio dove ha il buon gusto?neanche nelle mutande...


hai ragione, tuttavia si parte sempre dal presupposto di non essere scoperti...invece ora che lei è riatterrata di culo sulla crosta terrestre, dovrebbe avere un sussulto di buon gusto, o buon senso...


----------



## oscuro (9 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



free ha detto:


> hai ragione, tuttavia si parte sempre dal presupposto di non essere scoperti...invece ora che lei è riatterrata di culo sulla crosta terrestre, dovrebbe avere un sussulto di buon gusto, o buon senso...



Buon gusto e buon senso?eccone un'altra fuori tempo.....siamo vecchi....


----------



## Nocciola (9 Settembre 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Volentieri, ci provo. Non c'entra nulla "difendere la proprietà", come dice farfalla. Siamo d'accordo che - in questo caso - è la moglie che deve rispondere delle proprie azioni, che deve prendersi le sue responsabilità. Ci mancherebbe altro.
> Ma permetti, colui che ci prova, che tenta di imbastire una storia con una donna sposata (molto spesso con l'obiettivo di portarsela semplicemente a letto magari rovinando una famiglia) non è propriamente una bella persona e inevitabilmente si espone a certi rischi. Diventa parte del problema. Ma cazzo, con tutte le donne che ci sono proprio con quelle impegnate....


Quindi tu nella vita di tutti i giorni prendi a calci tutte le non belle persone che conosci?


----------



## sienne (9 Settembre 2015)

Ciao

mi dispiace. Una martellata del genere spiazza completamente. 
Ma secondo me, non esiste che si è fuori di testa, perché innamorati. 
Non è un via libero, per trattare il padre dei miei figli come un intruso ... 

Tocca a te reagire. Al più presto e rimettere i paletti ... 
Non ti ama? Non ti vuole più? Fa un male cane. Lo immagino. 
Ma allora la via è solo una ... da percorrere ... 



sienne


----------



## Darty (9 Settembre 2015)

*No*



farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi tu nella vita di tutti i giorni prendi a calci tutte le non belle persone che conosci?


Su, dai, non intendevo certo questo.


----------



## free (9 Settembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A parte che credo legalmente la casa tocchi alla moglie-figli. Buongusto? Cerchi ancora buongusto in quella donna, free ma sei andata in ferie?
> 
> Ma poi arrivando a certi livelli che ti frega della casa, intanto cerchi di recuperare un po di dignità propria e sparisci da quella casa, dopo se legalmente puoi recuperare la casa la recuperi.



boh a me viene il dubbio che lei abbia voluto farsi beccare apposta...del resto ha dichiarato subito che non ama più il marito...


----------



## Ultimo (9 Settembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi tu nella vita di tutti i giorni prendi a calci tutte le non belle persone che conosci?


A calci non si prende nessuno, e non è un tradimento che fa diventare le persone belle e non, eventualmente sono le azioni e reazioni che nel tempo si susseguono che fanno diventare  le persone non belle e belle. IN questo caso e per quello che al momento sappiamo la moglie è da considerarsi spregevole, il marito al momento chi al posto del cervello ha soltanto acqua.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> boh a me viene il dubbio che lei abbia voluto farsi beccare apposta...del resto ha dichiarato subito che non ama più il marito...


Tutto è possibile come anche no, quello che abbiamo letto però, è quello che possiamo commentare.


----------



## Domhet (9 Settembre 2015)

Ho usato il termine tentatore per abbreviare. Anche fosse stata lei a sedurlo, perchè il vicino ha deciso di infilarsi nella situazione? Che poi il vicino, alla fine, non c'entra poi molto. Il problema è la splendida signorina che ha tradito e umiliato il marito. E l'unica cosa da fare è svegliare i coglioni dal letargo e divorziare.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Settembre 2015)

Domhet ha detto:


> Ho usato il termine tentatore per abbreviare. Anche fosse stata lei a sedurlo,* perchè il vicino ha deciso di infilarsi nella situazione? *Che poi il vicino, alla fine, non c'entra poi molto. Il problema è la splendida signorina che ha tradito e umiliato il marito. E l'unica cosa da fare è svegliare i coglioni dal letargo e divorziare.


Ma come perchè? Perchè gli piaceva ed era disponibile

il rosso è quello che sosteniamo dall'inizio


----------



## free (9 Settembre 2015)

Domhet ha detto:


> Ho usato il termine tentatore per abbreviare. Anche fosse stata lei a sedurlo, *perchè il vicino ha deciso di infilarsi nella situazione? *Che poi il vicino, alla fine, non c'entra poi molto. Il problema è la splendida signorina che ha tradito e umiliato il marito. E l'unica cosa da fare è svegliare i coglioni dal letargo e divorziare.


forse lei è supergnocca


----------



## sienne (9 Settembre 2015)

Ciao

una volta non lo capivo. Da tradita, prendevo in considerazione il mio compagno, non l'altra parte. 
Ora da single mi è capitato più volte che un uomo mi si è avvicinato ... e poi ho scoperto che era sposato. 
Entrare per un attimo nei panni di chi sta dall'altra parte, mi ha fatto bene ... ha ampiato lo sguardo. 
Si è coresponsabili. Assolutamente. Si sa cosa si fa ... e con un po' di coscienza, si esce subito dalla situazione. 
Si fa del male ... è inutile costruire castelli ... 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (9 Settembre 2015)

Domhet ha detto:


> Ho usato il termine tentatore per abbreviare. Anche fosse stata lei a sedurlo, perchè il vicino ha deciso di infilarsi nella situazione? Che poi il vicino, alla fine, non c'entra poi molto. Il problema è la splendida signorina che ha tradito e umiliato il marito. E l'unica cosa da fare è svegliare i coglioni dal letargo e divorziare.


Di solito chi cerca d'infilarsi nelle situazioni "nascondendosi" è chi sa che deve nascondersi perchè sta sbagliando, altrimenti non si nasconderebbe.


----------



## lothar57 (9 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> boh a me viene il dubbio che lei abbia voluto farsi beccare apposta...del resto ha dichiarato subito che non ama più il marito...



Ovvio Pantera,perche'se capisco bene,questi si baciano vicino casa,come niente fosse.


----------



## free (9 Settembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Di solito chi cerca d'infilarsi nelle situazioni "nascondendosi" è chi sa che deve nascondersi perchè sta sbagliando, altrimenti non si nasconderebbe.


no, secondo me sa che c'è un coniuge all'oscuro, ma non che sta sbagliando (dal suo punto di vista), più che altro non ci pensa più di tanto o non gli interessa, secondo me


----------



## free (9 Settembre 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ovvio Pantera,perche'se capisco bene,questi si baciano vicino casa,come niente fosse.


già, può darsi!


----------



## Ultimo (9 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> no, secondo me sa che c'è un coniuge all'oscuro, ma non che sta sbagliando (dal suo punto di vista), più che altro non ci pensa più di tanto o non gli interessa, secondo me


Non ti seguo free. In un tradimento conclamato dove vanno pure in vacanza non sanno che stanno sbagliando?


----------



## free (9 Settembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non ti seguo free. In un tradimento conclamato dove vanno pure in vacanza non sanno che stanno sbagliando?


lei sì, perchè è sposata
invece ipotizzando che lui non lo sia (non sappiamo), secondo me sta pensando solo a se stesso, e infatti va con una sposata


----------



## Tessa (9 Settembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non ti seguo free. In un tradimento conclamato dove vanno pure in vacanza non sanno che stanno sbagliando?


Il vicino non so. 
Lei e' certamente fuori di se. In pieno delirio di onnipotenza. Quello che fa e dice in questo momento andrebbe preso con le pinze. 
Non e' il primo caso di traditrice sconsiderata e scellerata che leggiamo sul forum.


----------



## sienne (9 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> lei sì, perchè è sposata
> invece ipotizzando che lui non lo sia (non sappiamo), secondo me sta pensando solo a se stesso, e infatti va con una sposata



Ciao

questo è ovvio. Ma ciò lo scagiona dal fatto di coresponsabilità nel fare del male a qualcuno?
Che io sappia anche chi fa da palo in una rapina, ha delle colpe, anche se non è lui che ha rubato direttamente. 



sienne


----------



## Ultimo (9 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> lei sì, perchè è sposata
> invece ipotizzando che lui non lo sia (non sappiamo), secondo me sta pensando solo a se stesso, e infatti va con una sposata


Perchè invece chi è sposato e tradisce a chi pensa?


----------



## Darty (9 Settembre 2015)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> una volta non lo capivo. Da tradita, prendevo in considerazione il mio compagno, non l'altra parte.
> Ora da single mi è capitato più volte che un uomo mi si è avvicinato ... e poi ho scoperto che era sposato.
> ...


Grazie Sienne. Quoto. Questo intendevo, si è comunque complici, corresponsabili. E se si ha una coscienza non ci infila in queste situazioni.


----------



## free (9 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> questo è ovvio. Ma ciò lo scagiona dal fatto di coresponsabilità nel fare del male a qualcuno?
> Che io sappia anche chi fa da palo in una rapina, ha delle colpe, anche se non è lui che ha rubato direttamente.
> ...


premesso che ho sempre evitato gli uomini sposati come la peste, anche solo per evitare di trovarmi moglie e parenti sotto casa, la prima che fa del male a qualcuno è chi lo ha sposato (la moglie), e l'amante dovrebbe rispettare chi non viene rispettato da chi ha una famiglia insieme?? (non so si è capito)
e poi l'amante forse si è innamorato, non sappiamo se desiderava la scopata o altro...sono vicini di casa, si conosceranno da un po', no?


----------



## perplesso (9 Settembre 2015)

Andro19 ha detto:


> Volevo aggiungere un particolare, che la cosa più brutta è stata ieri quando gli ho chiesto....se è da tanto che non mi ami più ....come hai fatto a fare l'amore con me? a questa domanda non c'è stata risposta..........solo un brutto muso ma niente di più, solo un lasciami in pace......ma chi ho sposato!!!!!!!


partiamo dalle basi.  quanti anni hai, quanti ne ha tua moglie e quanti ne ha il vicino


----------



## free (9 Settembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Perchè invece chi è sposato e tradisce a chi pensa?



pensa che non verrà mai scoperto, altrimenti non tradirebbe
una volta scoperto pensa ANCHE che ha sbagliato


----------



## Darty (9 Settembre 2015)

*Sì*



perplesso ha detto:


> partiamo dalle basi.  quanti anni hai, quanti ne ha tua moglie e quanti ne ha il vicino


Bravo. Aggiungerei: il vicino è sposato a sua volta, insomma ha una famiglia? Quali erano i tuoi/vostri rapporti con il vicino?


----------



## free (9 Settembre 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Grazie Sienne. Quoto. Questo intendevo, si è comunque complici, corresponsabili. E se si ha una coscienza non ci infila in queste situazioni.


se si ha una coscienza non ci si infila in queste situazioni, il che vuol dire che se ci si infila, non si sente la corresponsabilità sulle proprie spalle, e quindi come dicevo si pensa solo a se stessi


----------



## Darty (9 Settembre 2015)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> se si ha una coscienza non ci si infila in queste situazioni, il che vuol dire che se ci si infila, non si sente la corresponsabilità sulle proprie spalle, e quindi come dicevo si pensa solo a se stessi


Diamine:up:


----------



## Ultimo (9 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> pensa che non verrà mai scoperto, altrimenti non tradirebbe
> una volta scoperto pensa ANCHE che ha sbagliato


Free che si sa di sbagliare lo si sa sin dall'inizio. Che si pensi di essere scoperti è anche un pensiero che viene.


----------



## sienne (9 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> premesso che ho sempre evitato gli uomini sposati come la peste, anche solo per evitare di trovarmi moglie e parenti sotto casa, la prima che fa del male a qualcuno è chi lo ha sposato (la moglie), e l'amante dovrebbe rispettare chi non viene rispettato da chi ha una famiglia insieme?? (non so si è capito)
> e poi l'amante forse si è innamorato, non sappiamo se desiderava la scopata o altro...sono vicini di casa, si conosceranno da un po', no?



Ciao

anche se le motivazioni sono differenti, lasciamo stare gli uomini sposati entrambi.  Bene ...

Innamoramento non credo, lei stessa dice che non stanno assieme ... che non sa cosa c'è tra loro due. Come vicini di casa certo che un po' si conosceranno. Ma questo cosa c'entra? Lui sa che è sposata e se la bacia sotto casa, rischiando di prendersele pure, cioè il rischio di essere beccati è alta ... mizzica, cervello zero, se ci pensi. 


sienne


----------



## sienne (9 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> se si ha una coscienza non ci si infila in queste situazioni, il che vuol dire che se ci si infila, non si sente la corresponsabilità sulle proprie spalle, e quindi come dicevo si pensa solo a se stessi



Ciao

ma certo. Sono le premesse per tradire. Cioè si pensa solo a se stessi. 
Ma ciò, ti discolpa un qualche modo?


sienne


----------



## Zod (9 Settembre 2015)

Andro19 ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, è la prima volta che scrivo in un forum e sono qui per raccontare cosa mi sta succedendo e cercare forse un cosiglio per capire questa storia.
> Conosco mia moglie da 19 anni e da 15 siamo sposati con 2 bambini di 11 e 8, pochissimi litigi, l'ultimo forse 4 anni fà insomma da parte mia mi sembrava tutto tranquillo come sempre, io innamorato perso e per me è sempre stata la donna della mia vita.
> Quest'anno andiamo in vacanza e da li qualcosa cambia, mia moglie inizia a messaggiarsi con un nostro vicino di casa che era in vacanza con noi in maniera poco normale, e da li mi sono insospettito.
> Dopo tornati a casa vedevo che lei continuava in questa cosa gli chiedo spiegazioni e mi dici siamo solo amici.
> ...


C'è poco da capire, tua moglie sta sbarellando. Portarselo pure in vacanza... Sarà entrata in quella crisi dei 40 anni che affligge sempre più madri di famiglia. Il mio consiglio è di non fare nulla, neanche parlarne con lei, ma di rivolgerti immediatamente ad un avvocato. Non conosco la vostra situazione, ma prima di fare qualunque cosa, senti un avvocato. Oramai il matrimonio è finito, ora devi tutelare te stesso e i tuoi figli, e ragionare nella prospettiva di un futuro in cui tua moglie avrà l'unico ruolo di colei con cui doversi accordare per l'educazione e la condivisione dei figli.

È una botta molto pesante, cerca di smaltirla piano piano e di non prendere decisioni avventate. Prova a pianificare il tuo futuro senza di lei, piano piano, senza fretta e senza ansia. Potrebbe sembrarti impossibile all'inizio, ma ci siamo passati in tanti, quindi...


----------



## patroclo (9 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> questo è ovvio. Ma ciò lo scagiona dal fatto di coresponsabilità nel fare del male a qualcuno?
> Che io sappia anche chi fa da palo in una rapina, ha delle colpe, anche se non è lui che ha rubato direttamente.
> ...


Da sposato con amante sposata non ho mai pensato a lui in termini di senso di colpa, anzi a lui non c'ho proprio mai pensato finchè non sono stato costretto ad affrontarlo.
E sinceramente non capisco perchè dovrei. Mi sono innamorato di una donna incredibile e lei ha ricambiato. Se l'ha fatto la coppia era già scoppiata.


----------



## sienne (9 Settembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> Da sposato con amante sposata non ho mai pensato a lui in termini di senso di colpa, anzi a lui non c'ho proprio mai pensato finchè non sono stato costretto ad affrontarlo



Ciao

mai preso in considerazione che stavate a giocare a nascondino proprio per non essere beccati?
Beccati da qualcuno ben specifico ... non uno qualsiasi. In un modo lo hai dovuto prendere in considerazione. 
Per forza di cose ... anche se solo in modo egoistico. 


sienne


----------



## Tradito? (9 Settembre 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Volentieri, ci provo. Non c'entra nulla "difendere la proprietà", come dice farfalla. Siamo d'accordo che - in questo caso - è la moglie che deve rispondere delle proprie azioni, che deve prendersi le sue responsabilità. Ci mancherebbe altro.
> Ma permetti, colui che ci prova, che tenta di imbastire una storia con una donna sposata (molto spesso con l'obiettivo di portarsela semplicemente a letto magari rovinando una famiglia) non è propriamente una bella persona e inevitabilmente si espone a certi rischi. Diventa parte del problema. Ma cazzo, con tutte le donne che ci sono proprio con quelle impegnate....


E poi le sue scopate le faceva di nascosto dal marito, era anche lui a nascondersi no? Come si fa a dire che non ha nessuna colpa?


----------



## Tessa (9 Settembre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> C'è poco da capire, tua moglie sta sbarellando. Portarselo pure in vacanza... Sarà entrata in quella crisi dei 40 anni che affligge sempre più madri di famiglia. Il mio consiglio è di non fare nulla, neanche parlarne con lei, ma di rivolgerti immediatamente ad un avvocato. Non conosco la vostra situazione, ma prima di fare qualunque cosa, senti un avvocato. Oramai il matrimonio è finito, ora devi tutelare te stesso e i tuoi figli, e ragionare nella prospettiva di un futuro in cui tua moglie avrà l'unico ruolo di colei con cui doversi accordare per l'educazione e la condivisione dei figli.
> 
> È una botta molto pesante, cerca di smaltirla piano piano e di non prendere decisioni avventate. Prova a pianificare il tuo futuro senza di lei, piano piano, senza fretta e senza ansia. Potrebbe sembrarti impossibile all'inizio, ma ci siamo passati in tanti, quindi...


Zod non rispondi mai alle mie domande. Vediamo se a sto giro mi va bene. 
Cosa intendi per: ci siam passati in tanti. Ti sei separato?
Perche' spesso ti leggo giusto un filo categorico....


----------



## Tradito? (9 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> una volta non lo capivo. Da tradita, prendevo in considerazione il mio compagno, non l'altra parte.
> Ora da single mi è capitato più volte che un uomo mi si è avvicinato ... e poi ho scoperto che era sposato.
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Tradito? (9 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> no, secondo me sa che c'è un coniuge all'oscuro, ma non che sta sbagliando (dal suo punto di vista), più che altro non ci pensa più di tanto o non gli interessa, secondo me


Eppure dovrebbe interessargli visto che ci sono anche bambini in mezzo


----------



## patroclo (9 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mai preso in considerazione che stavate a giocare a nascondino proprio per non essere beccati?
> Beccati da qualcuno ben specifico ... non uno qualsiasi. In un modo lo hai dovuto prendere in considerazione.
> ...


... non era tra le priorità, era un'entità astratta....


----------



## Tessa (9 Settembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> Da sposato con amante sposata non ho mai pensato a lui in termini di senso di colpa, anzi a lui non c'ho proprio mai pensato finchè non sono stato costretto ad affrontarlo.
> E sinceramente non capisco perchè dovrei. Mi sono innamorato di una donna incredibile e lei ha ricambiato. Se l'ha fatto la coppia era già scoppiata.


Bene e poi? Tu non ti sei separato. Hai affrontato il marito da cuor di leone tenendo ben tua moglie all'oscuro di questi tuoi cavalier tenzoni. E l'amante incredibile che fine ha fatto?


----------



## sienne (9 Settembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> ... non era tra le priorità, era un'entità astratta....



Ciao

si, certo. Ma questa è una faccia della medaglia.
E quando interagivi direttamente ... nel quotidiano, cosa era?


sienne


----------



## patroclo (9 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si, certo. Ma questa è una faccia della medaglia.
> E quando interagivi direttamente ... nel quotidiano, cosa era?
> ...


in che senso ?


----------



## sienne (9 Settembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> in che senso ?



Ciao

per tenere tutto nascosto, si continua ad interagire come marito e moglie,
si tiene in piedi tutte le sfumature che lo hanno definito ... che abbiamo costruito. 

Un conto è la considerazione mentre si sta con l'amante ... è chiaro che svanisce e diviene un'entità astratta. 
Ma nelle interazioni di tutti i giorni dirette, con voce, carezze, azioni, sguardi ... cosa era? 
L'entità riacquisice sfumature e contorni ben precisi ... questo intendo. 
Il quotidiano non è una faccenda astratta ... 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Settembre 2015)

Io sono d'accordo con chi ti dice di non continuare a vivere con lei. E comincia a trovare un avvocato a cui spiegare la situazione e al quale chiedere un consiglio. Intanto. Il vicino non ti dico di lasciarlo stare perché mi pare che tu lo abbia capito già da solo.


----------



## free (9 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma certo. Sono le premesse per tradire. Cioè si pensa solo a se stessi.
> Ma ciò, ti discolpa un qualche modo?
> ...



mi riferivo ai presunti scrupoli di coscienza dell'amante single di un/a sposato/a (che non tradisce nessuno)


----------



## patroclo (9 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> per tenere tutto nascosto, si continua ad interagire come marito e moglie,
> si tiene in piedi tutte le sfumature che lo hanno definito ... che abbiamo costruito.
> ...


Pensavo ti riferissi all'iterazione col marito di lei. Che comunque ho conusciuto dopo, non prima.
Con mia moglie era già finito da un pezzo. Non le ho mai detto di avere altre donne, ma non mi sono mai ( inteso da quando siamo andati in crisi profonda ) comportato da marito o tantomeno maritino.


----------



## free (9 Settembre 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Eppure dovrebbe interessargli visto che ci sono anche bambini in mezzo



stesso discorso: potrebbe pensare che se la madre non si interessa dell'eventualità che i propri figli ne vadano di mezzo, perchè dovrebbe interessarsene lui?


----------



## Tessa (9 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> stesso discorso: potrebbe pensare che se la madre non si interessa dell'eventualità che i propri figli ne vadano di mezzo, perchè dovrebbe interessarsene lui?


Perche' se non sei uno stronzo/a egoista ci pensi. E ti fai mille scrupoli. 
Ma ce ne sono poche di persone cosi, in effetti. I piu' ragionano solo guardando al proprio tornaconto. 
E' alla fine anche questa una questione politica....


----------



## Darty (9 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



Tessa ha detto:


> Perche' se non sei uno stronzo/a egoista ci pensi. E ti fai mille scrupoli.
> Ma ce ne sono poche di persone cosi, in effetti. I piu' ragionano solo guardando al proprio tornaconto.
> E' alla fine anche questa una questione politica....



Preciso.


----------



## free (9 Settembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Perche' *se non sei uno stronzo/a egoista ci pensi. E ti fai mille scrupoli. *
> Ma ce ne sono poche di persone cosi, in effetti. I piu' ragionano solo guardando al proprio tornaconto.
> E' alla fine anche questa una questione politica....


appunto: SE

altrimenti nessuno farebbe l'amante single di sposati con prole, immagino


----------



## Tradito? (9 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> stesso discorso: potrebbe pensare che se la madre non si interessa dell'eventualità che i propri figli ne vadano di mezzo, perchè dovrebbe interessarsene lui?


Perche' la responsabilita' e' individuale


----------



## free (9 Settembre 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Perche' la responsabilita' e' individuale



evidentemente non la sentono come una loro responsabilità
hai qualche altra spiegazione?
io ci devo pensare, ma mi pare che il punto sia più o meno quello


----------



## Tradito? (9 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> evidentemente non la sentono come una loro responsabilità
> hai qualche altra spiegazione?
> io ci devo pensare, ma mi pare che il punto sia più o meno quello


Certo non la sentono, ma ce l'hanno lo stesso, e' di questo che stiamo parlando, se la sentissero non farebbero quello che fanno


----------



## Eratò (9 Settembre 2015)

Mah... il/la  marito/moglie che sta vicino da una vita, che ha giurato fedelta eterna e con cui si hanno figli va a letto con uno estraneo e si ci si incazza e si pretende onesta dal estraneo... Paradossale.


----------



## Tradito? (9 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Mah... il/la  marito/moglie che sta vicino da una vita, che ha giurato fedelta eterna e con cui si hanno figli va a letto con uno estraneo e si ci si incazza e si pretende onesta dal estraneo... Paradossale.


Sinceramente se sapessi che seducendo una donna potrei mettere in crisi la sua famiglia con figli piccoli, ci penserei diecimila volte e di certo non mi metterei in situazioni ad alto rischio scoperta, (il marito gia' sospettava della sua presenza).


----------



## Eratò (9 Settembre 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Sinceramente se sapessi che seducendo una donna potrei mettere in crisi la sua famiglia con figli piccoli, ci penserei diecimila volte e di certo non mi metterei in situazioni ad alto rischio scoperta, (il marito gia' sospettava della sua presenza).


Beh sinceramente alla famiglia e ai bimbi dovrebbe pensarci per prima la donna. E se lei, che ci vive, dorme e mangia insieme a quel mariro da anni e lo guarda in faccia ogni giorno non ci pensa, figuriamoci se ci pensa lui che non alcun legame emotivo ed affettivo con quella famiglia....


----------



## Brunetta (9 Settembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> c'entra, eccome. se te la fai con una sposata, lo devi mettere in conto...
> non c'entra il fatto che lei sia la "capace" o meno, intanto ti 'spieghi' con lui, poi con lei la risolvi legalmente.
> sono due cose diverse.


Non mi deludere così :sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti: regolamento di conti tra uomini non si può sentire.
Il duello dove?


----------



## Brunetta (9 Settembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Difendono una proprietà loro
> Come se gli avessero rubato l'auto. Peccato che l'auto non ha volontà


Ed è una COSA!!!! :unhappy:


----------



## Brunetta (9 Settembre 2015)

Domhet ha detto:


> Beh, sarebbe bello che *nessuno corteggiasse persone impegnate*. La responsabilità ultima rimane a chi cede alle lusinghe, ma il tentatore non è comunque mai elegante.


Eccolo il punto.
Lui corteggia e non avrebbe dovuto.
E perché dovrebbe essere lui a corteggiare e non lei?


----------



## Eratò (9 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Eccolo il punto.
> Lui corteggia e non avrebbe dovuto.
> E perché dovrebbe essere lui a corteggiare e non lei?


Perché lei(o lui)  son incapaci di intendere e volere e son in balia degli eventi... Poooovere anime innocenti...


----------



## Brunetta (9 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Perché lei(o lui)  son incapaci di intendere e volere e son in balia degli eventi... Poooovere anime innocenti...


Non è la prima volta che i mariti qui vogliono fare il regolamento di conti stile western.
Le donne preferiscono neanche più vederla l'altra.


----------



## Tradito? (9 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi deludere così :sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti: regolamento di conti tra uomini non si può sentire.
> Il duello dove?


Ah i bei vecchi tempi. Una questione di uomini


----------



## Tessa (9 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è la prima volta che i mariti qui vogliono fare il regolamento di conti stile western.
> Le donne preferiscono neanche più vederla l'altra.


So di donne che hanno voluto vederla. 
Solo vederla, da lontano. 
Mica scatenare scenate. Questa e' prerogativa di chi sfrutta l'occasione per sfogare altre rabbie represse.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Settembre 2015)

[video=youtube;SlbNon5wTiw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SlbNon5wTiw[/video]


----------



## Brunetta (9 Settembre 2015)

*Mi spiace*

Mi spiace per Adro.
Abbiamo anche deviato per certi suggerimenti.
Sono anch'io convinta che la fermezza sia l'unica strada percorribile.
Spero che intervenga Danny.


----------



## oscuro (9 Settembre 2015)

*Ma*

Io credo e ho scritto che il vicino non c'entra un beato cazzo.
Io son sicuro che chi finisce con il prendersela con l'amante non ha le PALLE per prendersela con il proprio compagno.
é la mia donna che mi tradisce,con chi è secondario a meno che sia un mio amico o un mio parente.
Mi spiace ma andarsela a prendere con un estraneo è veramente fuori luogo.


----------



## spleen (9 Settembre 2015)

tullio ha detto:


> Ti dice che non ti ama. Partirei da questo. Forse lei non ha ancora  compreso cosa la lega al tipo e, nello sforzarsi di capirlo, ti ha  escluso (ti sta escludendo, ti chiede di escluderti...) dalla sua vita.  Rimane però che la sua testa è presa dall'avventura (e forse anche dal  tipo) e non ha tempo e mente per te. Sei fuori. Far finta che non sia  così mi pare cullarsi nelle illusioni. Non ha provato a repcuperare la  cosa, ha provato a tenerti buono. Ma se anche avesse provato a  recuperare, mi pare chiaro che il recupero non c'è stato e ora ti cheide  di stare buono, a cuccia. Certo, tu ti chiedi come sia possibile,  guardi al microscopio nella tua memoria tutti i momenti trascorsi, i  gesti; interpreti tutto come un segnale nello sforzo di capire ma, aitè,  temo che non ci sia molto da sforzarsi: ora non ti ama, te lo ha detto  chiaro. E devi partire da qui.
> Stanno insieme, non stanno insieme... lei sta comunque vivendo  un'avventura che, al momento, ai suoi occhi è meravigliosa. Che stiano o  no insieme mi sembra davvero secondario, considerato che si baciano  (solo?), si messaggiano in tua presenza (cosa oltremodo umiliante e  offensiva, nemmeno tu fossi trasparente), etc etc...
> Quindi, ora lei sta su un altro pianeta e a te non resta che soffrire. E  cominciare a mettere insieme i cocci. Perché cocci ce ne sono e in  qualche modo vanno salvati. Del resto non si sa mai come finiscono certe  cose.
> Occorre che ragioni con lei, senza alterarti, senza accusarla, senza  recriminare, accettando il fatto compiuto, per iniziare un percorso di  separazione logistica e pratica. Non vuole avere rapporti con te?  Perfetto: dividiamo almeno provvisoriamente ruoli, spazi e tempi. E'  sempre una madre e se puoi accettare che sbatta fuori te dalla sua vita  non puoi accettare ch esbatta fuori i figli. E si comincia a pensare  alle cose pratiche: non puoi accettare che questa cosa vada avanti senza  nessuna reazione tua. Torna ad essere un soggetto e prendi decisioni.  Parla di separazione e di avvocati.
> ...


Quoto tutto, e aggiungo che deve smetterla da subito di dirle chè l'ama.
Fossi in Andro comincerei a fare onore al nick, comincerei a prepararmi seriamente al peggio, alla separazione.


----------



## Eratò (9 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io credo e ho scritto che il vicino non c'entra un beato cazzo.
> Io son sicuro che chi finisce con il prendersela con l'amante non ha le PALLE per prendersela con il proprio compagno.
> é la mia donna che mi tradisce,con chi è secondario a meno che sia un mio amico o un mio parente.
> Mi spiace ma andarsela a prendere con un estraneo è veramente fuori luogo.


Verde.


----------



## Tradito? (9 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io credo e ho scritto che il vicino non c'entra un beato cazzo.
> Io son sicuro che chi finisce con il prendersela con l'amante non ha le PALLE per prendersela con il proprio compagno.
> é la mia donna che mi tradisce,con chi è secondario a meno che sia un mio amico o un mio parente.
> Mi spiace ma andarsela a prendere con un estraneo è veramente fuori luogo.


Io invece penso sia una reazione naturale, senza nulla togliere alla reazione verso la moglie. In ogni caso lui ha sbagliato perche' ha preso una cosa "mia"


----------



## Eratò (9 Settembre 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Io invece penso sia una reazione naturale, senza nulla togliere alla reazione verso la moglie. In ogni caso lui ha sbagliato perche' ha preso una cosa "mia"


Le persone non sono delle proprietà senza volontà propria. E quella non è una reazione naturale se ci ragioni ma una reazione impulsiva che deriva dal proprio narcisimo e orgoglio ferito.A parte l'offesa autoinflitta alla propria dignità... Una donna o un uomo che corrono dietro l'amante per picchiarlo o per chiedere come si è permesso...È triste.


----------



## Domhet (9 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Eccolo il punto.
> Lui corteggia e non avrebbe dovuto.
> E perché dovrebbe essere lui a corteggiare e non lei?



Ma che problemi avete? La questione è la costruzione di una frase esemplificativa? Che l'input abbia origine dalla moglie o dal vicino cambia qualcosa (sì, per caritá, però si sta parlando degli esiti)? Addirittura si citano i duelli western, perchè è bello contraddire a caso.


----------



## Tradito? (9 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Le persone non sono delle proprietà senza volontà propria. E quella non è una reazione naturale se ci ragioni ma una reazione impulsiva che deriva dal proprio narcisimo e orgoglio ferito.A parte l'offesa autoinflitta alla propria dignità... Una donna o un uomo che corrono dietro l'amante per picchiarlo o per chiedere come si è permesso...È triste.


Certo sara' pure triste ma e' naturale e fino a poco tempo fa permetteva in un certo modo di sanare l'offesa ricevuta nei confronti della comunita' (parlo ad esempio del duello o del delitto d'onore) 
Certo questo si verificava in una societa' in cui la donna era vista come una proprieta' mentre ora e' tutto cambiato e quindi una reazione del genere non e' corretta. Ma sospetto che sotto sotto vuoi per riscattarsi vuoi per narcisismo o orgoglio ferito l'impulso di fargliela pagare ci sia in ogni uomo in queste circostanze. Questo intendevo per reazione naturale.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Settembre 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Certo sara' pure triste ma e' naturale e fino a poco tempo fa permetteva in un certo modo di sanare l'offesa ricevuta nei confronti della comunita' (parlo ad esempio del duello o del delitto d'onore)
> Certo questo si verificava in una societa' in cui la donna era vista come una proprieta' mentre ora e' tutto cambiato e quindi una reazione del genere non e' corretta. Ma sospetto che sotto sotto vuoi per riscattarsi vuoi per narcisismo o orgoglio ferito l'impulso di fargliela pagare ci sia in ogni uomo in queste circostanze. Questo intendevo per reazione naturale.


Appunto.

Terrificante che sia ancora considerata una reazione naturale.


----------



## Tradito? (9 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto.
> 
> Terrificante che sia ancora considerata una reazione naturale.


Forse non siamo ancora diventati dei superuomini


----------



## Eratò (9 Settembre 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Certo sara' pure triste ma e' naturale e fino a poco tempo fa permetteva in un certo modo di sanare l'offesa ricevuta nei confronti della comunita' (parlo ad esempio del duello o del delitto d'onore)
> Certo questo si verificava in una societa' in cui la donna era vista come una proprieta' mentre ora e' tutto cambiato e quindi una reazione del genere non e' corretta. Ma sospetto che sotto sotto vuoi per riscattarsi vuoi per narcisismo o orgoglio ferito l'impulso di fargliela pagare ci sia in ogni uomo in queste circostanze. Questo intendevo per reazione naturale.


E una reazione impulsiva ma non e giusta e neanche "normale" . E quoto ad Oscuro.


----------



## Eratò (9 Settembre 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Forse non siamo ancora diventati dei superuomini


Perché? Bisogna essere dei superuomini per ragionare prima di agire?


----------



## Tradito? (9 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Perché? Bisogna essere dei superuomini per ragionare prima di agire?


No lo saremo quando avremo annullato tutte le pulsioni ataviche provenienti dalle nostre origini per ragionare ed agire sempre in modo politically correct. 
Anche se sembra in verita' che stiamo facendo piu' passi indietro che in avanti.


----------



## Tradito? (9 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> E una reazione impulsiva ma non e giusta e neanche "normale" . E quoto ad Oscuro.


Non direi che non e' giusta a priori, dipende anche dalle situazioni


----------



## Brunetta (9 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Perché? Bisogna essere dei superuomini per ragionare prima di agire?



Ma è proprio l'idea del diversi confrontare con l'altro, volere vedersela tra uomini che è una cosa di cui non vedo il senso.
Non mi è passato per la testa da tradita. Non me lo aspetterei da amante. Non mi sarei aspettato, se avessi tradito, che mio marito contattasse il mio amante 
Il tradimento riguarda la coppia. Se si porta la questione fuori dalla coppia significa che è una questione di orgoglio, immagine o quello che vi pare ma nulla a che fare con la relazione e l'amore .


----------



## sienne (9 Settembre 2015)

Ciao

quello che ho notato io è, che ha a che vedere con un senso civico verso il prossimo. 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (9 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> quello che ho notato io è, che ha a che vedere con un senso civico verso il prossimo.
> 
> ...



Fare l'amante. Ma non il regolamento di conti.


----------



## Tradito? (9 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma è proprio l'idea del diversi confrontare con l'altro, volere vedersela tra uomini che è una cosa di cui non vedo il senso.
> Non mi è passato per la testa da tradita. Non me lo aspetterei da amante. Non mi sarei aspettato, se avessi tradito, che mio marito contattasse il mio amante
> Il tradimento riguarda la coppia. Se si porta la questione fuori dalla coppia significa che è una questione di orgoglio, immagine o quello che vi pare ma nulla a che fare con la relazione e l'amore .


Una reazione e' una reazione qualsiasi sia il motore, perche' le reazioni spinte dal voler preservare la nostra immagine non sono naturali?
Non vedi il senso perche' lo ricerchi dove non devi.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Settembre 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Una reazione e' una reazione qualsiasi sia il motore, perche' le reazioni spinte dal voler preservare la nostra immagine non sono naturali?
> Non vedi il senso perche' lo ricerchi dove non devi.


Perché bisogna vedere di quale immagine si parla, rispetto a chi e in quale modo si intende tutelarla.


----------



## Tradito? (9 Settembre 2015)

E bisogna anche vedere quest'uomo come si e' comportato e quanto mi ha mancato di rispetto, metti che se ne e' vantato con gli amici?  Che lo sa tanta gente? 
Qui siamo fuori dal campo dell'amore ed e' solo un esempio. Se poi vogliamo dirla tutta anche nei confronti della moglie basterebbe solo prenderne atto e separarsi civilmente, se fossimo superuomini (o super donne).


----------



## Brunetta (9 Settembre 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> E bisogna anche vedere quest'uomo come si e' comportato e quanto mi ha mancato di rispetto, metti che se ne e' vantato con gli amici?  Che lo sa tanta gente?
> Qui siamo fuori dal campo dell'amore ed e' solo un esempio. Se poi vogliamo dirla tutta anche nei confronti della moglie basterebbe solo prenderne atto e separarsi civilmente, se fossimo superuomini (o super donne).


A me sembra una cosa secondaria e in ogni caso responsabilità di chi ha tradito.

Non è la prima volta che ci sono uomini che manifestano questo tipo di reazione e nessuno ha mai convinto le donne del forum che avesse un senso.


----------



## talis (9 Settembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E' momentaneamente fuori di testa, fase adolescenziale ( di ritorno). Cerca di tutelare i tuoi figli da questo suo comportamento.


Sono pienamente d'accordo con fiammetta. Anche secondo me è' così. Pensa ai tuoi figli e quando rinsavisce ( appena finirà l'euforia) dalle il benservito


----------



## Tradito? (9 Settembre 2015)

Ci credo siete molto coriacee [emoji19]. Bah lo si fa anche per parlare,  per me e' naturale che ad uomo possa venire la voglia di prendersela con entrambi, poi certo subentra il ragionamento e si capisce che quasi sempre non e' una reazione opportuna. Piu' difficile ma lo stesso desiderabile una reazione pacata anche nei confronti della moglie


----------



## Nicka (10 Settembre 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Ci credo siete molto coriacee [emoji19]. Bah lo si fa anche per parlare,  per me e' naturale che ad uomo possa venire la voglia di prendersela con entrambi, poi certo subentra il ragionamento e si capisce che quasi sempre non e' una reazione opportuna. Piu' difficile ma lo stesso desiderabile una reazione pacata anche nei confronti della moglie


Tanto per parlare: se qualcuna fosse venuta da me rompendomi le palle perchè ero stata col suo uomo la mandavo cortesemente a fare un giro nel quartiere e a prendersela con chi di dovere e non con me.
Fai solamente che avesse pure provato ad alzare le mani o a "minacciarmi".
L'eventuale problema sta nella coppia, non nella persona esterna che per tot tempo se la spassa con il partner di altra gente.
Per carità, sbagliatissimo eh...moralmente deprecabile...in effetti tutti dovremmo pensare agli altri, peccato che a volte si pensi solo a se stessi.
Tra l'altro nessuno convince nessuno a fare cose senza che ci sia una volontà di fondo.
Che ve lo dico, davvero pare che togliate la responsabilità a chi "cede" a quella brutta persona che è l'amante, perchè l'amante è la causa di tutti i mali del mondo.
No, ripeto, nessuno convince nessuno. Mi spiace.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Settembre 2015)

Evidentemente essere traditi per uomini e donne è diverso.
Forse ancora per tanti è sempre un affare da uomini.
Quando è una donna è essere tradita è l'uomo ad avere dato prova di virilità e la donna non deve dimostrare nulla.
Invece se è l'uomo a essere stato tradito percepisce il tradimento come un attacco alla sua virilità che deve essere riaffermata proprio con il rivale perché riequilibra i rapporti di forza, simbolici di potenza sessuale.
Come se le donne andassero a prendere a colpi di tette le amanti.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Settembre 2015)

Ho immaginato l'espressione di Tebe priva di oggetti contundenti.


----------



## Tradito? (10 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Evidentemente essere traditi per uomini e donne è diverso.
> Forse ancora per tanti è sempre un affare da uomini.
> Quando è una donna è essere tradita è l'uomo ad avere dato prova di virilità e la donna non deve dimostrare nulla.
> Invece se è l'uomo a essere stato tradito percepisce il tradimento come un attacco alla sua virilità che deve essere riaffermata proprio con il rivale perché riequilibra i rapporti di forza, simbolici di potenza sessuale.
> Come se le donne andassero a prendere a colpi di tette le amanti.


Hai ragione la vediamo diversamente non ci si puo' convincere....anche se a volte ho visto qualche colpo di tette tra moglie ed amante


----------



## sienne (10 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fare l'amante. Ma non il regolamento di conti.



Ciao

Giusto. E proprio per quella mancanza di senso civico nei miei confronti, me la posso prendere.
Questo non esclude la responsabilità del compagno. Ma se fai da palo, hai contribuito a fare del male. 

Edit: non sto parlando in base ai generi. Ma come possa essere possibile che un essere umano ne risenta.



sienne


----------



## danny (10 Settembre 2015)

Andro19 ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, è la prima volta che scrivo in un forum e sono qui per raccontare cosa mi sta succedendo e cercare forse un cosiglio per capire questa storia.
> Conosco mia moglie da 19 anni e da 15 siamo sposati con 2 bambini di 11 e 8, pochissimi litigi, l'ultimo forse 4 anni fà insomma da parte mia mi sembrava tutto tranquillo come sempre, io innamorato perso e per me è sempre stata la donna della mia vita.
> Quest'anno andiamo in vacanza e da li qualcosa cambia, mia moglie inizia a messaggiarsi con un nostro vicino di casa che era in vacanza con noi in maniera poco normale, e da li mi sono insospettito.
> Dopo tornati a casa vedevo che lei continuava in questa cosa gli chiedo spiegazioni e mi dici siamo solo amici.
> ...


Solita storia.
Insieme da tanti anni. Arrivano i bambini. Lei si sente meno donna e troppo mamma. Arriva la noia e un po' di frustrazione per il poco tempo per sé. E insieme con quella il vicino (o il collega o l'amico o il papà del compagno di scuola del figlio o l'insegnante figo di zumba...) con cui all'improvviso si sente meno mamma e più donna. Parte l'embolo. Entrambi si sentono adolescenti "Provo emozioni che mi ero dimenticata" "Anch'io, amore" "Sei meravigliosa" etc etc. Si innamorano (o così credono, avvinti da passione e da un sottile narcisismo di ritorno. "Vedi... alla mia età faccio ancora impazzire gli uomini" ) e al colmo dell'estasi vengono scoperti perché da perfetti rincoglioniti (e totalmente inesperti) non hanno saputo tradire con la necessaria discrezione. Allora parte l'autodifesa, giusto per scaricare il serbatoio di sensi di colpa, vergogna e per difendersi un po', annullando la resistenza dell'avversario (che è il coniuge, improvvisamente passato dall'altro parte della barricata perché reo di opporre resistenza a quell'esperienza meravigliosa che è il meritato - dopo tanto impegno e fatica e dedizione - amore extraconiugale). E allora la solita solfa di "Non ti amo più" "Eravamo in crisi" "Tu non mi ascolti, non mi piaci, non chiudi il tubetto del dentifricio".
A questo punto il coniuge di solito 1) Molla il colpo incazzato col mondo e se ne va lasciando campo libero ai due amanti (e a volte la moglie si incazza perché "ha esagerato e mi ha abbandonato, per me era una cazzata, un piccolo errore") e si scopa lo scopabile per tirarsi un po' su 2) resta affitto scrivendo alla consorte inutili messaggi d'amore che lei recepisce come totalmente falsi stucchevoli idioti.
Dopo un anno e mezzo circa lei 1)  è con un altro ancora dopo essere stata abbandonata dall'amante o dopo averlo lasciato perché non era l'uomo giusto per lei 2) Ha sposato l'amante ma senza troppa convinzione solo perché si è trovata abbandonata dal marito che odia per questo gesto insano 3) è col marito pentita di tutto ma il marito nel frattempo si è fatta un'altra 4) ha fatto voto di castità e preso i voti 5) è col marito dichiarandosi più innamorata di prima perché "ha capito come sono gli uomini" 6) è col marito ma ha un altro amante ancora 7) boh.
Questo per dire che tutte le storie, o quasi tutte, iniziano allo stesso modo, ma l'esito... non è mai lo stesso.
Dipende. Dal legame che c'era prima, dai problemi reali della coppia, dal carattere delle persone, dalla nostra volontà, dal caso.


----------



## ologramma (10 Settembre 2015)

Andro19 ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, è la prima volta che scrivo in un forum e sono qui per raccontare cosa mi sta succedendo e cercare forse un cosiglio per capire questa storia.
> Conosco mia moglie da 19 anni e da 15 siamo sposati con 2 bambini di 11 e 8, pochissimi litigi, l'ultimo forse 4 anni fà insomma da parte mia mi sembrava tutto tranquillo come sempre, io innamorato perso e per me è sempre stata la donna della mia vita.
> Quest'anno andiamo in vacanza e da li qualcosa cambia, mia moglie inizia a messaggiarsi con un nostro vicino di casa che era in vacanza con noi in maniera poco normale, e da li mi sono insospettito.
> Dopo tornati a casa vedevo che lei continuava in questa cosa gli chiedo spiegazioni e mi dici siamo solo amici.
> ...


Ormai sono anni che leggo qui e altri forum , non so posso sbagliare ma la storia mi sembra di averla già letta  ,era un po diversa ma la situazione con il vicino me l'ha fatta ricordare forse è la stessa persona che scrive ora ?
Il dubbio rimane e come si dice "ai posteri l'ardua sentenza"
Comunque è sempre una storia che ha sollevato una bella discussione :up:


----------



## Andro19 (10 Settembre 2015)

Buongiorno a tutti e vi ringrazio tantissimo di tutte le vostre opinioni anche se diverse, però alla fine una visione generale delle cose è sempre la migliore.
Cerco di rispondere a tutte le domande che qualcuno mi ha fatto, in primis è che tutta questa storia è nata i primi di agosto, certamente con questo non ci è andata a letto ma solo quello che vi ho raccontanto e mi ha detto che per il momento ci sta pensando........triste pure questa cosa.......
Lui è separato da una vita con una bambina coetanea di mio figlio e vanno a scuola insieme, quindi anche in questo prima o poi me lo ritroverò davanti......e li non so cosa sarebbe meglio fare e per questo forse vado da una psicologa perchè al momento vi giuro sono proprio a terra.......
Ho già provato a parlare con lei di fare una separazione è lei si è resa disponibile ma mi ha anche detto sai bene che casa rimane a me e tu dove vai a dormire? io non voglio che vai immezzo ad una strada sei sempre il padre dei miei figli...
Ora la sitauzione è questa, casa è intestata a me, il mutuo di quasi 800 euro al mese è intestato a me e lei è garante, io sono stato calmo e tranquillo anche per questa cosa.....il fatto di non sapere come sarà il dopo e parlare con un avvocato mi sembrerà un consiglio sensato anche se comunque so quallo a cui vado in contro....
La cosa più assurda però è che io questa situazione non l'ho creata ne voluta, ma che io devo lasciare casa a lei, con lui che sta in affitto e ch al momento ancora nemmeno lavora e sta cercando lavoro.....e che devo pagare un mutuo, dare il mantenimento ai figli e stare io a pane e acqua......bhe.....sinceramente questa cosa la vedo ingiusta, non so voi......
Grazie ancora del vostro supporto


----------



## perplesso (10 Settembre 2015)

sembra proprio un attacco di manico.    non ci hai detto quanti anni avete, tu lei e ed il vicino


----------



## Andro19 (10 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> sembra proprio un attacco di manico.    non ci hai detto quanti anni avete, tu lei e ed il vicino


Io ne ho 43 lei 39 e lui 47 credo.......


----------



## Darty (10 Settembre 2015)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Evidentemente essere traditi per uomini e donne è diverso.
> Forse ancora per tanti è sempre un affare da uomini.
> Quando è una donna è essere tradita è l'uomo ad avere dato prova di virilità e la donna non deve dimostrare nulla.
> Invece se è l'uomo a essere stato tradito percepisce il tradimento come un attacco alla sua virilità che deve essere riaffermata proprio con il rivale perché riequilibra i rapporti di forza, simbolici di potenza sessuale.
> Come se le donne andassero a prendere a colpi di tette le amanti.


No, non è un affare da uomini. Volevo far passare un altro concetto ma evidentemente non ci sono riuscito. Dalla definizione di “proprietà” come un auto si è passati ai calci in culo e poi addirittura al regolamento dei conti, alle scene da far west. Rifarsela con l’altro. Suvvia, ma per favore. Ma certo che la responsabilità è di chi tradisce, non ho mai sostenuto il contrario. E’ con lui che te la devi prendere, certamente non con l’altro. Stavo solo cercando di dire che se imbastisci una storia con una persona impegnata (che tu sia tentatore o semplicemente complice) fregandotene delle conseguenze che questo può comportare, ti esponi a dei rischi, diventi comunque parte del problema. Contribuisci a fare del male e se permetti me la posso prendere. Poi dipende dalle situazioni, certo.


----------



## danny (10 Settembre 2015)

Andro19 ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti e vi ringrazio tantissimo di tutte le vostre opinioni anche se diverse, però alla fine una visione generale delle cose è sempre la migliore.
> Cerco di rispondere a tutte le domande che qualcuno mi ha fatto, in primis è che tutta questa storia è nata i primi di agosto, certamente con questo non ci è andata a letto ma solo quello che vi ho raccontanto e mi ha detto che per il momento ci sta pensando........triste pure questa cosa.......
> Lui è separato da una vita con una bambina coetanea di mio figlio e vanno a scuola insieme, quindi anche in questo prima o poi me lo ritroverò davanti......e li non so cosa sarebbe meglio fare e per questo forse vado da una psicologa perchè al momento vi giuro sono proprio a terra.......
> Ho già provato a parlare con lei di fare una separazione è lei si è resa disponibile ma mi ha anche detto sai bene che casa rimane a me e tu dove vai a dormire? io non voglio che vai immezzo ad una strada sei sempre il padre dei miei figli...
> ...



Se tu hai prove del tradimento puoi in caso di separazione chiedere l'addebito, il che limita le richieste economiche della consorte.
Se siete in separazione dei beni la casa è tua. Però l'esito finale lo decide il giudice. Nell'affido condiviso teoricamente ci sono maggiori opportunità per il padre, nella realtà spesso capita che il genitore prevalente sia la madre e il giudice decida di assegnare a lei la coabitazione nella vecchia casa.
Meglio, molto meglio andare per una consensuale in cui ci sia una ripartizione in accordo dei beni, con comunque la validazione del giudice per la questione dei figli, ovviamente, ma qui bisogna andare d'accordo il più possibile con lei anche nella separazione.
Però... non correre.
Lei in qs momento è nel trip dell'innamoramento e infila cazzate (anche verbali) una dietro l'altra.
Tu sei nella fase sconvolgimento.
Lei ha un solo scopo: portare avanti la storia con l'amante, che tu, scoprendo tutto, hai la pretesa di interrompere.
Lo farà comunque, in qualsiasi caso, palesemente (opponendo forza) o di nascosto, fattene una ragione.
Ma tu ovviamente devi comunque opporti, metterle i bastoni tra le ruote, non renderle facile la vita.
Per ora. Ma non farti vedere disperato, non ingelosirla (le toglieresti i sensi di colpa in un attimo), cerca di dare il meglio di te come uomo, mantenendo la tua dignità.
Non è facile... ci sono passato anch'io...


----------



## perplesso (10 Settembre 2015)

Andro19 ha detto:


> Io ne ho 43 lei 39 e lui 47 credo.......


ok.  è un attacco di manico.   lei si scotterà.    tu non azzerbinarti.

falle capire chiaramente che sarà lei a rimanere col culo a terra.    per prima cosa, vai in banca e chiedi di cambiare le condizioni del mutuo.

non esiste che tu esci di casa e paghi pure il mutuo mentre lei si dona al vicino.


----------



## banshee (10 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Mah... il/la  marito/moglie che sta vicino da una vita, che ha giurato fedelta eterna e con cui si hanno figli va a letto con uno estraneo e si ci si incazza e si pretende onesta dal estraneo... Paradossale.


quotissimo!


----------



## JON (10 Settembre 2015)

Andro19 ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti e vi ringrazio tantissimo di tutte le vostre opinioni anche se diverse, però alla fine una visione generale delle cose è sempre la migliore.
> Cerco di rispondere a tutte le domande che qualcuno mi ha fatto, in primis è che tutta questa storia è nata i primi di agosto, certamente con questo non ci è andata a letto ma solo quello che vi ho raccontanto e mi ha detto che per il momento ci sta pensando........triste pure questa cosa.......
> Lui è separato da una vita con una bambina coetanea di mio figlio e vanno a scuola insieme, quindi anche in questo prima o poi me lo ritroverò davanti......e li non so cosa sarebbe meglio fare e per questo forse vado da una psicologa perchè al momento vi giuro sono proprio a terra.......
> Ho già provato a parlare con lei di fare una separazione è lei si è resa disponibile ma mi ha anche detto sai bene che casa rimane a me e tu dove vai a dormire? io non voglio che vai immezzo ad una strada sei sempre il padre dei miei figli...
> ...


Non hai un posto dove andare temporaneamente?
Lei parrebbe un po' fuori di testa, si illude anche di avere il controllo della situazione. Se la suona e se la canta, appena realizza che quello spiantato non rappresenta il suo futuro ma semplicemente la sua crisi, è probabile che l'abbassa quella cresta. 

Intanto non farti scrupoli, dai una regolata pure a lui.


----------



## banshee (10 Settembre 2015)

ma non faccio altro che leggere "sedurre una donna, tentare una donna sposata, infilarsi in un'unione"... 

ma veramente pensate che le mogliettine siano sempre scevre da pulsioni e desideri per uomini DIVERSI dal proprio marito e che cadano in (o, per citare M.O. SUL) fallo perchè QUALCUNO le seduce/convince/manipola bla bla....?


----------



## JON (10 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma non faccio altro che leggere "sedurre una donna, tentare una donna sposata, infilarsi in un'unione"...
> *
> ma veramente pensate che le mogliettine siano sempre scevre da pulsioni e desideri per uomini DIVERSI dal proprio marito e che cadano in (o, per citare M.O. SUL) fallo perchè QUALCUNO le seduce/convince/manipola bla bla*....?


Certo che no.


----------



## banshee (10 Settembre 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Volentieri, ci provo. Non c'entra nulla "difendere la proprietà", come dice farfalla. Siamo d'accordo che - in questo caso - è la moglie che deve rispondere delle proprie azioni, che deve prendersi le sue responsabilità. Ci mancherebbe altro.
> Ma permetti, *colui che ci prova, che tenta di imbastire una storia con una donna sposata* (molto spesso con l'obiettivo di portarsela semplicemente a letto magari rovinando una famiglia) non è propriamente una bella persona e inevitabilmente si espone a certi rischi. Diventa parte del problema. Ma cazzo, con tutte le donne che ci sono proprio con quelle impegnate....


ciao Darty...ho capito il tuo ragionamento.

se il neretto fosse la verità o la regola assoluta, avresti anche ragione. Il mio discorso è che, a mio avviso - e te lo dico da donna che pensa da donna e che vive ed ascolta le altre donne - non è sempre così.

ovvero non è detto che sia il terzo, vicino, lattaio, dentista, etc etc a sedurre e tentare o comunque ad infilarsi.

perchè magari è stata lei, semplicemente, a provarci.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma non faccio altro che leggere "sedurre una donna, tentare una donna sposata, infilarsi in un'unione"...
> 
> ma veramente pensate che le mogliettine siano sempre scevre da pulsioni e desideri per uomini DIVERSI dal proprio marito e che cadano in (o, per citare M.O. SUL) fallo perchè QUALCUNO le seduce/convince/manipola bla bla....?


Fa saltare i nervi anche a me
Anche perché queste donne che si lasciano sedurre senza volerlo completamente rincretinite sono le donne che hanno sposato. Quindi non fanno una bella figura a continuare su questo filone. 
A "dai una regolata anche a lui" mi sono cadute le palle a terra


----------



## banshee (10 Settembre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Certo che no.


non mi sembra  in questo 3d non si legge altro che "tentatore", "sedurre una donna sposata", "infilarsi in un'unione"...


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2015)

*SI*

Ma infatti la regolata andrebbe data alla moglie,il vicino magari  non sa un cazzo....o chissà cosa sa....


----------



## banshee (10 Settembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Fa saltare i nervi anche a me
> Anche perché queste donne che si lasciano sedurre senza volerlo completamente rincretinite sono le donne che hanno sposato. Quindi non fanno una bella figura a continuare su questo filone.
> A "dai una regolata anche a lui" mi sono cadute le palle a terra


in questo modo deresponsabilizzano la moglie fedifrega.

quindi lei è fedele, seria e morigerata MA è caduta nella trappola del bastardone fijo de na mignotta (che fa molto romanzo di Jane Austen :rotfl e se non ci fosse stato lui non sarebbe successo nulla.


----------



## banshee (10 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma infatti la regolata andrebbe data alla moglie,il vicino magari  non sa un cazzo....o chissà cosa sa....


 meno male che un uomo la pensa così


----------



## JON (10 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> non mi sembra  in questo 3d non si legge altro che "tentatore", "sedurre una donna sposata", "infilarsi in un'unione"...


Ma i ragionamenti sono molteplici, non puoi metterla solo sul piano della seduzione che, hai ragione, riguarda entrambe le parti.

Però metti che, ad esempio, scopri tua moglie che se la fa col vicino che a sua volta, magari, è tuo amico o comunque hai dei rapporti con lui e che in realtà sta prendendoti per il culo, che fai? Non lo prendi per il collo perché ha sedotto tua mogli, lo affronti perché è una mezza sega.


----------



## banshee (10 Settembre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Ma i ragionamenti sono molteplici, non puoi metterla solo sul piano della seduzione che, hai ragione, riguarda entrambe le parti.
> 
> Però metti che, ad esempio, scopri tua moglie che se la fa col vicino che a sua volta, magari, è tuo amico o comunque hai dei rapporti con lui e che in realtà sta prendendoti per il culo, che fai? Non lo prendi per il collo perché ha sedotto tua mogli, lo affronti perché è una mezza sega.


questo è un altro discorso e sono d'accordo con te!

ovvio che se il mio uomo mi tradisce con un'estranea pace, se lo fa con una mia amica la affronto  magari non la picchio - che mi ci manca solo una denuncia..

ma qui non si parlava di questo, bensì di "seduzione, tentazione, mettersi in mezzo".

e, aggiungo. 

Io provo sconcerto per questa moglie che dice cose come "non ti amo più, basta," e che non lascia il marito perchè sta aspettando di capire se il vicino se la piglia come compagna o no.

quindi piuttosto che menare lui  io darei un sonoro calcione a lei...


----------



## Nicka (10 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> in questo modo deresponsabilizzano la moglie fedifrega.
> 
> quindi lei è fedele, seria e morigerata MA è caduta nella trappola del bastardone fijo de na mignotta (che fa molto romanzo di Jane Austen :rotfl e se non ci fosse stato lui non sarebbe successo nulla.


Mi viene la scabbia.


----------



## banshee (10 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi viene la scabbia.


t'ho scritto sul nostro treddì.


----------



## free (10 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tanto per parlare: *se qualcuna fosse venuta da me rompendomi le palle perchè ero stata col suo uomo la mandavo cortesemente a fare un giro nel quartiere e a prendersela con chi di dovere e non con me*.
> Fai solamente che avesse pure provato ad alzare le mani o a "minacciarmi".
> L'eventuale problema sta nella coppia, non nella persona esterna che per tot tempo se la spassa con il partner di altra gente.
> Per carità, sbagliatissimo eh...moralmente deprecabile...in effetti tutti dovremmo pensare agli altri, peccato che a volte si pensi solo a se stessi.
> ...


ma dai...secondo me un conto è non sentirsi responsabili di moglie e figli di un uomo sposato che tradisce, invece un altro conto è non provare almeno un "sano" imbarazzo nella malaugurata ipotesi di incontri con la moglie
a me sembra una situazione profondamente imbarazzante (anche nel caso in cui la moglie sia effettivamente una megera maleducata)


----------



## Darty (10 Settembre 2015)

*Banshee*



banshee ha detto:


> ciao Darty...ho capito il tuo ragionamento.
> 
> se il neretto fosse la verità o la regola assoluta, avresti anche ragione. Il mio discorso è che, a mio avviso - e te lo dico da donna che pensa da donna e che vive ed ascolta le altre donne - non è sempre così.
> 
> ...


Indubbiamente...ma era il mio ragionamento...probabilmente influenzato dalla mia esperienza personale...


----------



## JON (10 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> questo è un altro discorso e sono d'accordo con te!
> 
> ovvio che se il mio uomo mi tradisce con un'estranea pace, se lo fa con una mia amica la affronto  magari non la picchio - che mi ci manca solo una denuncia..
> 
> ...


Ma quello non si piglia proprio niente, mica e scemo. La scema è la moglie infatti.

Per quanto mi riguarda ad ognuno il suo, la moglie per le sue responsabilità...e il conoscente, o quello che è, per le sue. Poi è chiaro, se fosse uno sconosciuto non servirebbe a nulla prendersela con lui. Tuttalpiù si potrebbe pensare, se fosse sposato, di coinvolgere la moglie...solo per fargli capire qualche cosuccia.


----------



## Nicka (10 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma dai...secondo me un conto è non sentirsi responsabili di moglie e figli di un uomo sposato che tradisce, invece un altro conto è non provare almeno un "sano" imbarazzo nella malaugurata ipotesi di incontri con la moglie
> a me sembra una situazione profondamente imbarazzante (anche nel caso in cui la moglie sia effettivamente una megera maleducata)


Ok, dopo un sano imbarazzo l'avrei invitata cortesemente a rivolgersi a suo marito. Meglio?
Tra l'altro quando è successo a me di essere l'altra nella mia storia non ero di certo quella che ha irretito quel povero ragazzo...


----------



## banshee (10 Settembre 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Indubbiamente...ma era il mio ragionamento...probabilmente influenzato dalla mia esperienza personale...


ognuno di noi è influenzato dalla propria esperienza, questo è ovvio... personalmente quando sono stata tradita non me la sono presa con la terza perché non mi conosceva ed era single. l'ha abbordata lui sul lavoro, per cui....


----------



## danny (10 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> questo è un altro discorso e sono d'accordo con te!
> 
> ovvio che se il mio uomo mi tradisce con un'estranea pace, se lo fa con una mia amica la affronto  magari non la picchio - che mi ci manca solo una denuncia..
> 
> ...



La moglie sa che sta facendo qualcosa di sbagliato ma una giustificazione per non sentirsi una merda a casa e con se stessa la deve pur trovare. E che c'è di più facile  che dichiarare la fine di un amore per giustificare l'inizio di un altro?
Quando c'è l'amore c'è tutto no? E questo è l'era dell'amore, quello vero, quello che non deve conoscere limiti...
Il vicino è come tanti tanti uomini: forse un po' in crisi (ma quello che dice sarà vero?), forse innamorato, forse solo alla ricerca di figa, chi lo sa, trova la tipa che gli piace e ci prova, lei ci sta (oppure trova la tipa che ci prova e... ma ha importanza sapere se è nato prima l'uovo o la gallina a questo punto? Si piacciono, stop).
Cosa c'è di stupefacente in questa storia che nasce come tutte le altre storie?
Il marito non si accorge di nulla al solito, e quando lo fa è nel momento sbagliato, si sono baciati ma lei ha voglia di scopare ora.... e chi la ferma più, ha un rullo compressore da due tonnellate, non una semplice vagina.
Non c'è nulla di sconcertante, è il solito copione.


----------



## JON (10 Settembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Fa saltare i nervi anche a me
> Anche perché queste donne che si lasciano sedurre senza volerlo completamente rincretinite sono le donne che hanno sposato. Quindi non fanno una bella figura a continuare su questo filone.
> A "*dai una regolata anche a lui*" mi sono cadute le palle a terra


Non credo tu abbia capito il senso.
Di certo quella regolata non la darei perché ha sedotto mia moglie, fosse uno sconosciuto non me la prenderei, ma se sei uno che mi incontra tutti i giorni, magari sei mio amico, io te lo rompo il culo.

Non pensare che il mio modo di vedere le cose sia quello del paraocchi, ti sbagli.


----------



## JON (10 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma dai...secondo me un conto è non sentirsi responsabili di moglie e figli di un uomo sposato che tradisce, invece un altro conto è non provare almeno un "sano" imbarazzo nella malaugurata ipotesi di incontri con la moglie
> a me sembra una situazione profondamente imbarazzante (anche nel caso in cui la moglie sia effettivamente una megera maleducata)


Un minimo di decenza.


----------



## free (10 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ok, dopo un sano imbarazzo l'avrei invitata cortesemente a rivolgersi a suo marito. Meglio?
> Tra l'altro quando è successo a me di essere l'altra nella mia storia non ero di certo quella che ha irretito quel povero ragazzo...



ti ha irretito lui?
a proposito, come si fa a irretire?


----------



## danny (10 Settembre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Non credo tu abbia capito il senso.
> Di certo quella regolata non la darei perché ha sedotto mia moglie, fosse uno sconosciuto non me la prenderei, ma se sei uno che mi incontra tutti i giorni, magari sei mio amico, io te lo rompo il culo.
> 
> Non pensare che il mio modo di vedere le cose sia quello del paraocchi, ti sbagli.


E' nostra moglia che tradisce noi, non il vicino.
Lui si fa i cazzi suoi, i suoi interessi, non c'entra niente.
Diciamo che può farci incazzare nel momento in cui inizia a essere in contrapposizione con noi, ovvero quando spinge per una separazione, quando non molla il colpo quando sarebbe opportuno, quando ci si presenta davanti palesemente sfidandoci.
Ecco, in quei casi sì, è giustificabile la "rissa", perché si è instaurata una competizione tra maschi.
Ma se l'amante sta al suo ruolo tranquillamente anche per difendere i suoi interessi (casa, famiglia) e quelli della fedifraga di turno che ritiene di amare (non credo vi sia un amante che aneli alla separazione della donna con cui va a letto) io non vedo in lui alcuna responsabilità.


----------



## Darty (10 Settembre 2015)

*Finalmente...*



danny ha detto:


> E' nostra moglia che tradisce noi, non il vicino.
> Lui si fa i cazzi suoi, i suoi interessi, non c'entra niente.
> *Diciamo che può farci incazzare nel momento in cui inizia a essere in contrapposizione con noi, ovvero quando spinge per una separazione, quando non molla il colpo quando sarebbe opportuno, quando ci si presenta davanti palesemente sfidandoci.*
> Ecco, in quei casi sì, è giustificabile la "rissa", perché si è instaurata una competizione tra maschi.
> Ma se l'amante sta al suo ruolo tranquillamente anche per difendere i suoi interessi (casa, famiglia) e quelli della fedifraga di turno che ritiene di amare (non credo vi sia un amante che aneli alla separazione della donna con cui va a letto) io non vedo in lui alcuna responsabilità.


E' proprio questo che intendevo. In questi casi, non si può non considerare l'altro come parte del problema. E se necessario, lo si affronta.
Grazie danny


----------



## banshee (10 Settembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> La moglie sa che sta facendo qualcosa di sbagliato ma una giustificazione per non sentirsi una merda a casa e con se stessa la deve pur trovare. E che c'è di più facile  che dichiarare la fine di un amore per giustificare l'inizio di un altro?
> Quando c'è l'amore c'è tutto no? E questo è l'era dell'amore, quello vero, quello che non deve conoscere limiti...
> Il vicino è come tanti tanti uomini: forse un po' in crisi (ma quello che dice sarà vero?), forse innamorato, forse solo alla ricerca di figa, chi lo sa, trova la tipa che gli piace e ci prova, lei ci sta (oppure trova la tipa che ci prova e... ma ha importanza sapere se è nato prima l'uovo o la gallina a questo punto? Si piacciono, stop).
> Cosa c'è di stupefacente in questa storia che nasce come tutte le altre storie?
> ...


sarà anche il solito copione ma sinceramente la storia che la signora sta ancora col marito perchè non sa se il vicino/amante se la carica e intanto continua a mandarcisi messaggini mentre il marito piagnucola dichiarandole il suo amore io la trovo delirante.

poi magari sono io strana


----------



## banshee (10 Settembre 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> E' proprio questo che intendevo. In questi casi, non si può non considerare l'altro come parte del problema. E se necessario, lo si affronta.
> Grazie danny



su questo sono d'accordo anche io :up:

sul discorso tentazione/seduzione/irretire che è stato fatto in altri post, no 

comunque ci siamo spiegati e capiti...


----------



## sienne (10 Settembre 2015)

Ciao

quando ho scoperto il fattaccio, la mia delusione ecc. si era rivolta tutta verso il mio compgagno. L'altra neanche l'avevo presa in considerazione. Non esisteva nella mia percezione. Con l'esperienza che ho fatto di ritrovarmi a flirtare con uomini sposati, scoperto dopo,mi sono fatte mille domande. Una mi sta trapanando i pensieri, quando ci penso ... 
Forse, non l'ho presa in considerazione perché sono arrogante e superba ... l'ho scartata, forse, perché non mi sentivo in competizione con una persona che si comporta così ... non lo so ... 


sienne


----------



## Darty (10 Settembre 2015)

*Banshee*



banshee ha detto:


> su questo sono d'accordo anche io :up:
> 
> sul discorso tentazione/seduzione/irretire che è stato fatto in altri post, no
> 
> comunque ci siamo spiegati e capiti...


:up:


----------



## Nicka (10 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> ti ha irretito lui?
> a proposito, come si fa a irretire?


Sì mi ha irretita!!
Sono incapace di intendere e di volere!!


----------



## banshee (10 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì mi ha irretita!!
> Sono incapace di intendere e di volere!!


ma è roba da PENALE allora! :carneval:


----------



## JON (10 Settembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> E' nostra moglia che tradisce noi, non il vicino.
> Lui si fa i cazzi suoi, i suoi interessi, non c'entra niente.
> Diciamo che può farci incazzare nel momento in cui inizia a essere in contrapposizione con noi, ovvero quando spinge per una separazione, quando non molla il colpo quando sarebbe opportuno, quando ci si presenta davanti palesemente sfidandoci.
> Ecco, in quei casi sì, è giustificabile la "rissa", perché si è instaurata una competizione tra maschi.
> Ma se l'amante sta al suo ruolo tranquillamente anche per difendere i suoi interessi (casa, famiglia) e quelli della fedifraga di turno che ritiene di amare (non credo vi sia un amante che aneli alla separazione della donna con cui va a letto) io non vedo in lui alcuna responsabilità.


Tutto quello che ti pare. Finchè non ci conosciamo, significa che ognuno si fa i cazzi suoi e non ci piove. Ma se ci conosciamo e mi frequenti pure, lasciamo stare l'amicizia, io me la prendo anche con te.

Non so se si è capito che parlo di un caso specifico, perché è chiaro che chi ha tutte le responsabilità nei miei confronti è solo mia moglie. Per quanto riguarda l'altro, se mi conosce, è automatico che, seppur limitatamente, si assume determinate responsabilità e quindi agisco di conseguenza.


----------



## Tessa (10 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> questo è un altro discorso e sono d'accordo con te!
> 
> ovvio che se il mio uomo mi tradisce con un'estranea pace, *se lo fa con una mia amica la affronto  *magari non la picchio - che mi ci manca solo una denuncia..
> 
> ...


Il mio l'ha fatto con un'amica.
Mi son guardata bene dall'affrontarla. L'ho cancellata e la ignoro.


----------



## banshee (10 Settembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Il mio l'ha fatto con un'amica.
> Mi son guardata bene dall'affrontarla. L'ho cancellata e la ignoro.


ammappa che sangue freddo  complimenti.

io non ce la farei. mi sentirei talmente tanto male del tradimento di lei che sarebbe impossibile per come sono fatta essere indifferente..

scusa la domanda, ma lei? ti ha cercata?


----------



## JON (10 Settembre 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> E' proprio questo che intendevo. In questi casi, non si può non considerare l'altro come parte del problema. E se necessario, lo si affronta.
> Grazie danny


Certo, è il fatto che ti ha preso pure per il culo non vuoi considerarlo?


----------



## free (10 Settembre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Tutto quello che ti pare. Finchè non ci conosciamo, significa che ognuno si fa i cazzi suoi e non ci piove. Ma se ci conosciamo e mi frequenti pure, lasciamo stare l'amicizia, io me la prendo anche con te.
> 
> Non so se si è capito che parlo di un caso specifico, perché è chiaro che chi ha tutte le responsabilità nei miei confronti è solo mia moglie. Per quanto riguarda l'altro, se mi conosce, è automatico che, seppur limitatamente, si assume determinate responsabilità e quindi agisco di conseguenza.



puoi spiegare cortesemente cosa intendi in pratica, in questo caso specifico?
per es.se il tizio cambia strada ogniqualvolta ti vede da lontano, può andare bene, o cerchi l'incontro?


----------



## ivanl (10 Settembre 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Indubbiamente...ma era il mio ragionamento...probabilmente influenzato dalla mia esperienza personale...


idem come sopra...


----------



## sienne (10 Settembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Il mio l'ha fatto con un'amica.
> Mi son guardata bene dall'affrontarla. L'ho cancellata e la ignoro.



Ciao

simile reazione. Non era però un'amica. Ma ci si conosceva. 


sienne


----------



## Darty (10 Settembre 2015)

*Banshee*



banshee ha detto:


> sarà anche il solito copione ma sinceramente la storia che la signora sta ancora col marito perchè non sa se il vicino/amante se la carica e intanto continua a mandarcisi messaggini mentre il marito piagnucola dichiarandole il suo amore io la trovo delirante.
> 
> poi magari sono io strana


Macchè strana E che la signora in questa fase è nel pieno trip adolescenziale dell'innamoramento...fuori dalla realtà delle cose, come tornare quindicenni a quarant'anni...finchè non gli passa è capace di tutto (quella dei messaggini - allucinante - ne è la conferma)


----------



## ivanl (10 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> su questo sono d'accordo anche io :up:
> 
> sul discorso tentazione/seduzione/irretire che è stato fatto in altri post, no
> 
> comunque ci siamo spiegati e capiti...


e' esattamente quel che intendevo anche io, mai parlato io di irretire etc...


----------



## Tessa (10 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ammappa che sangue freddo  complimenti.
> 
> io non ce la farei. mi sentirei talmente tanto male del tradimento di lei che sarebbe impossibile per come sono fatta essere indifferente..
> 
> scusa la domanda, ma lei? ti ha cercata?


No.
Sparita.
Potrei chiedere a degli amici comuni che fine ha fatto ma mi trattengo.


----------



## Darty (10 Settembre 2015)

*Ivanl*



ivanl ha detto:


> idem come sopra...


Vedi che io e te ci si capisce:up:


----------



## lunaiena (10 Settembre 2015)

Andro19 ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, è la prima volta che scrivo in un forum e sono qui per raccontare cosa mi sta succedendo e cercare forse un cosiglio per capire questa storia.
> Conosco mia moglie da 19 anni e da 15 siamo sposati con 2 bambini di 11 e 8, pochissimi litigi, l'ultimo forse 4 anni fà insomma da parte mia mi sembrava tutto tranquillo come sempre, io innamorato perso e per me è sempre stata la donna della mia vita.
> Quest'anno andiamo in vacanza e da li qualcosa cambia, mia moglie inizia a messaggiarsi con un nostro vicino di casa che era in vacanza con noi in maniera poco normale, e da li mi sono insospettito.
> Dopo tornati a casa vedevo che lei continuava in questa cosa gli chiedo spiegazioni e mi dici siamo solo amici.
> ...


tua moglie è scema ?
o lo fa?


----------



## banshee (10 Settembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> No.
> Sparita.
> Potrei chiedere a degli amici comuni che fine ha fatto ma mi trattengo.


ecco questo mi fa veramente ma veramente schifo.

nemmeno una scusa o una giustificazione. 

per me l'amicizia è sacra, lo trovo inconcepibile..

complimenti sinceri per il tuo self control, io avrei reagito come una pazza, mi conosco.


----------



## banshee (10 Settembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> e' esattamente quel che intendevo anche io, mai parlato io di irretire etc...


avete parlato un po' di tutti di "seduzione, tentazione, terzo incomodo, terzo che si è infilato" che vuol dire un'altra cosa 

comunque sul discorso del terzo che ti conosce e quindi è in torto anche lui, non ci piove. siamo d'accordo


----------



## Tessa (10 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> simile reazione. Non era però un'amica. Ma ci si conosceva.
> 
> ...


Comunque a posteriori ho avuto  il tuo stesso pensiero.
Mai pensato per 1 secondo che lui potesse essersi innamorato. Presunzione pura la mia.........


----------



## banshee (10 Settembre 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Macchè strana E che la signora in questa fase è nel pieno trip adolescenziale dell'innamoramento...fuori dalla realtà delle cose, come tornare quindicenni a quarant'anni...finchè non gli passa è capace di tutto (quella dei messaggini - allucinante - ne è la conferma)



posso fare una domanda? ma chi si ritrova adolescente a 40 anni in pieno trip di farfalle nello stomaco, secondo voi, è perchè ai tempi "giusti" l'adolescente non l'ha fatto oppure potrebbe capitare a tutti indistintamente?

chiedo perchè è una cosa che vedo capitare di frequente (lavoro in un'azienda molto grande e ho tanti colleghi più grandi) e che - sono sincera - mi spaventa un po'....


----------



## Tessa (10 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> posso fare una domanda? ma chi si ritrova adolescente a 40 anni in pieno trip di farfalle nello stomaco, secondo voi, è perchè ai tempi "giusti" l'adolescente non l'ha fatto oppure potrebbe capitare a tutti indistintamente?
> 
> chiedo perchè è una cosa che vedo capitare di frequente (lavoro in un'azienda molto grande e ho tanti colleghi più grandi) e che - sono sincera - mi spaventa un po'....


Può capitare a chiunque.
E' un ciclo della vita.
Per chi ha lo stesso uomo/donna da una vita è piu' frequente.


----------



## JON (10 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> puoi spiegare cortesemente cosa intendi in pratica, in questo caso specifico?
> per es.se il tizio cambia strada ogniqualvolta ti vede da lontano, può andare bene, o cerchi l'incontro?


Cerco subito l'incontro, ma va bene pure una "chiacchierata" al telefono. Dopodiché sarebbe opportuno che facesse in modo di non incontrarmi perché non posso sapere come reagisco. Questo nell'immediato e a caldo.
Fermo restando che stiamo parlando di una persona che ritengo abbia delle responsabilità nei miei confronti. Insomma se ad esempio prendiamo solitamente il caffè insieme al mattino, ci facciamo pure delle amabili chiacchierate e poi scopro che te a fai con mia moglie, io ti metto mano probabilmente...che non significa per forza picchiarti. Dipende, ma se mi prendi per il culo mi incazzo. E' una questione di rispetto, non so se si è capito.

Guarda che mi è capitato ricevere segnali da donne sposate con uomini che conoscevo, beh il mio pensiero era rivolto anche a loro. Io ho un mio codice, me ne sbatto delle responsabilità legali, civili o etiche.
Non ho mai tradito mia moglie, sia chiaro.


----------



## ivanl (10 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> posso fare una domanda? ma chi si ritrova adolescente a 40 anni in pieno trip di farfalle nello stomaco, secondo voi, è perchè ai tempi "giusti" l'adolescente non l'ha fatto oppure potrebbe capitare a tutti indistintamente?
> 
> chiedo perchè è una cosa che vedo capitare di frequente (lavoro in un'azienda molto grande e ho tanti colleghi più grandi) e che - sono sincera - mi spaventa un po'....


Riferendomi al "mio" caso, credo sia la prima.


----------



## sienne (10 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> posso fare una domanda? ma chi si ritrova adolescente a 40 anni in pieno trip di farfalle nello stomaco, secondo voi, è perchè ai tempi "giusti" l'adolescente non l'ha fatto oppure potrebbe capitare a tutti indistintamente?
> 
> chiedo perchè è una cosa che vedo capitare di frequente (lavoro in un'azienda molto grande e ho tanti colleghi più grandi) e che - sono sincera - mi spaventa un po'....




Ciao

certo che può capitare a chiunque. 
La differenza la fa, la consapevolezza che si ha di se stessi. 
Una cosa, che non necessariamente si raggiunge con l'esperienza. 
Ma può aiutare. A volte. 


sienne


----------



## Darty (10 Settembre 2015)

*Banshee*



banshee ha detto:


> posso fare una domanda? ma chi si ritrova adolescente a 40 anni in pieno trip di farfalle nello stomaco, secondo voi, è perchè ai tempi "giusti" l'adolescente non l'ha fatto oppure potrebbe capitare a tutti indistintamente?
> 
> chiedo perchè è una cosa che vedo capitare di frequente (lavoro in un'azienda molto grande e ho tanti colleghi più grandi) e che - sono sincera - mi spaventa un po'....


Che dirti, penso anch'io che possa capitare a chiunque, soprattutto a chi ha lo stesso partner da una vita, come nel mio caso...


----------



## JON (10 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> posso fare una domanda? ma chi si ritrova adolescente a 40 anni in pieno trip di farfalle nello stomaco, secondo voi, è perchè ai tempi "giusti" l'adolescente non l'ha fatto oppure potrebbe capitare a tutti indistintamente?
> 
> chiedo perchè è una cosa che vedo capitare di frequente (lavoro in un'azienda molto grande e ho tanti colleghi più grandi) e che - sono sincera - mi spaventa un po'....


Mah, credo che capiti almeno una volta nella vita di tante persone, che poi è contestuale ai rapporti di coppia duraturi.
Tutto sta a sapersene tirare fuori, mentre c'è chi ci resta intrappolato e permane in una fase narcisistica che fa solo danni.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> Da sposato con amante sposata non ho mai pensato a lui in termini di senso di colpa, anzi a lui non c'ho proprio mai pensato finchè non sono stato costretto ad affrontarlo.
> E sinceramente non capisco perchè dovrei. Mi sono innamorato di una donna incredibile e lei ha ricambiato. Se l'ha fatto la coppia era già scoppiata.


Una volta scrivevo che la persona tradita aveva le sue responsabilità, al momento ho cambiato idea, la responsabilità del tradimento è soltanto di chi tradisce, che è fornito di neurone. 

Come è fornito di neurone una persona matura, solo che a questa la crescita degli anni ed un matrimonio non è servito come fonte di crescita, anzi. Se la coppia è scoppiata si separa, l'unica alternativa plausibile è la separazione, o la convivenza o qualsiasi altra cosa vada bene alla coppia "scoppiata, di certo non è il tradimento la soluzione ed il senso di colpa deve esserci soprattutto con chi tradisce e continua a tradire senza la capacità di lasciare il partner.


----------



## Darty (10 Settembre 2015)

*Sì*



ivanl ha detto:


> Riferendomi al "mio" caso, credo sia la prima.


Anche nel mio.


----------



## patroclo (10 Settembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Una volta scrivevo che la persona tradita aveva le sue responsabilità, al momento ho cambiato idea, la responsabilità del tradimento è soltanto di chi tradisce, che è fornito di neurone.
> 
> Come è fornito di neurone una persona matura, solo che a questa la crescita degli anni ed un matrimonio non è servito come fonte di crescita, anzi. Se la coppia è scoppiata si separa, l'unica alternativa plausibile è la separazione, o la convivenza o qualsiasi altra cosa vada bene alla coppia "scoppiata, di certo non è il tradimento la soluzione ed il senso di colpa deve esserci soprattutto con chi tradisce e continua a tradire senza la capacità di lasciare il partner.


Potrei dirti che hai ragione da vendere.... in teoria .
Se la statistica dice (e con percentuali bulgare)  che le cose vanno in maniera diversa qualcosa vorra dire.
non viviamo in un mondo ideale, corretto, razionale ecc.... la componente "umana" fa parte delle vicende "umane".
E quando il meccanismo tradimento/traditori/tradito è questo nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi allora magari non bisogna partire dai tuoi presupposti ma semplicemente guardare ad altro e magari farsi quattro domande sul senso della monogamia/fedeltà/famiglia.


----------



## danny (10 Settembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> Potrei dirti che hai ragione da vendere.... in teoria .
> Se la statistica dice (e con percentuali bulgare)  che le cose vanno in maniera diversa qualcosa vorra dire.
> non viviamo in un mondo ideale, corretto, razionale ecc.... la componente "umana" fa parte delle vicende "umane".
> E quando il meccanismo tradimento/traditori/tradito è questo nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi allora magari non bisogna partire dai tuoi presupposti ma semplicemente guardare ad altro e *magari farsi quattro domande sul senso della monogamia/fedeltà/famiglia*.


Esagera!
Ci sono fasi.
Ed esigenze e volontà diverse per ogni periodo della vita.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> Potrei dirti che hai ragione da vendere.... in teoria .
> Se la statistica dice (e con percentuali bulgare)  che le cose vanno in maniera diversa qualcosa vorra dire.
> non viviamo in un mondo ideale, corretto, razionale ecc.... la componente "umana" fa parte delle vicende "umane".
> E quando il meccanismo tradimento/traditori/tradito è questo nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi allora magari non bisogna partire dai tuoi presupposti ma semplicemente guardare ad altro e magari farsi quattro domande sul senso della monogamia/fedeltà/famiglia.


Comprendo il tuo discorso benissimo. E' facile affidarsi alle statistiche e ritrovarcisi, non è che è una scusante-giustificazione vero?

Ma nel dire la mia la dico con un passato alle spalle che mi suggerisce quello che ti ho scritto prima, vale quindi per me, per la mia esperienza, per la persona di adesso, vale anche per come hai compreso tu, per tutti. Se la teoria fosse anche realtà. Io mi perdonerai per la poca modestia ho unito teoria e realtà, almeno nel pensiero del primo post.


----------



## banshee (10 Settembre 2015)

da donna ( e onesta) mi preoccupa questa cosa. 

quando descrivete questo meccanismo per cui la moglie " quarantenne si sente solo mamma e non più donna allora cerca l'attenzione di chi la faccia sentire donna"..

ci sono tante mogli e mamme - anche qui ne leggo molte - che non fanno discorsi di questo tipo, quindi non mi sembra automatico.

poi io sono ancora trentenne, non sono sposata e non ho figli.. quindi non mi permetto di parlare di cose che non so... ma spero di non attraversare questa fase, ecco


----------



## free (10 Settembre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Cerco subito l'incontro, ma va bene pure una "chiacchierata" al telefono. Dopodiché sarebbe opportuno che facesse in modo di non incontrarmi perché non posso sapere come reagisco. Questo nell'immediato e a caldo.
> Fermo restando che stiamo parlando di una persona che ritengo abbia delle responsabilità nei miei confronti. *Insomma se ad esempio prendiamo solitamente il caffè insieme al mattino, ci facciamo pure delle amabili chiacchierate e poi scopro che te a fai con mia moglie, *io ti metto mano probabilmente...che non significa per forza picchiarti. Dipende, ma se mi prendi per il culo mi incazzo. E' una questione di rispetto, non so se si è capito.
> 
> Guarda che mi è capitato ricevere segnali da donne sposate con uomini che conoscevo, beh il mio pensiero era rivolto anche a loro. Io ho un mio codice, me ne sbatto delle responsabilità legali, civili o etiche.
> Non ho mai tradito mia moglie, sia chiaro.


credo che in questo caso il tizio, se dotato di buon senso, cambi bar, minimo
il che potrebbe andare bene anche a te (generico), mi pare...o forse non basterebbe?


----------



## Nicka (10 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> da donna ( e onesta) mi preoccupa questa cosa.
> 
> quando descrivete questo meccanismo per cui la moglie " quarantenne si sente solo mamma e non più donna allora cerca l'attenzione di chi la faccia sentire donna"..
> 
> ...


Credo che ognuna la viva a modo suo, non è una regola ovviamente.
Il problema della " quarantenne che si sente solo mamma e non più donna allora cerca l'attenzione di chi la faccia sentire donna" non sta tanto in lei quanto in lui, non è che questa si senta donna solo con gli altri e non con il suo compagno. Diciamo che ci sono responsabilità in entrambi per quanto mi riguarda.
Poi boh eh, non sono mamma manco io!


----------



## ivanl (10 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> da donna ( e onesta) mi preoccupa questa cosa.
> 
> quando descrivete questo meccanismo per cui la moglie " quarantenne si sente solo mamma e non più donna allora cerca l'attenzione di chi la faccia sentire donna"..
> 
> ...


piu' che la questione mamma/donna credo siano determinanti l'eta', il fatto di avere avuto piu' o meno 'esperienze' ed il fatto di cercare conferma sulla propria femminilita' da qualcuno che non sia il proprio partner.
C'e' chi si limita a fare la gattamorta e chi, invece, si lascia prendere oltre il lecito.


----------



## banshee (10 Settembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> piu' che la questione mamma/donna credo siano determinanti l'eta', il fatto di avere avuto piu' o meno 'esperienze' ed il fatto di cercare conferma sulla propria femminilita' da qualcuno che non sia il proprio partner.
> C'e' chi si limita a fare la gattamorta e chi, invece, si lascia prendere oltre il lecito.


su questo sono d'accordo... e vale ovviamente anche per l'uomo 

allora su di lui vado sul sicuro :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## JON (10 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> credo che in questo caso il tizio, se dotato di buon senso, cambi bar, minimo
> il che potrebbe andare bene anche a te (generico), mi pare...o forse non basterebbe?


A me può bastare che sparisce dalla mia vista e vita naturalmente, parlando di buon senso e rispetto.
So anche che se lo vedessi in giro a fare il galletto mi salirebbe il sangue al cervello. Comunque dopo che riterrei di averlo sistemato non è che lo vado a cercare ossessivamente, sai che me ne frega, ma se mi si para davanti le reazioni dipendono dai contesti e dalla persona.

Vedo che hai capito il senso, cerca di capire che è anche una questione di "testosterone".


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> da donna ( e onesta) mi preoccupa questa cosa.
> 
> quando descrivete questo meccanismo per cui la moglie " quarantenne si sente solo mamma e non più donna allora cerca l'attenzione di chi la faccia sentire donna"..
> 
> ...


Ban, perdonami la schiettezza e che mi si insulti pure se se quello che scrivo non gusta: Chi tradisce vuole tradire! chi tradisce vuole una buona dose di cazzo e figa, chi tradisce se la mena con mille minchiate alcune diverse alcune simili alcune bla bla... Le fasi di cui si parla ban non sono altro che misere scusanti che potrebbe accampare chi non ha un cervello, ma il cervello lo si ha, il male che si può provocare lo si conosce ma lo si ignora. Ma soprattutto, chi tradisce e accampa quelle scusanti sopra è perchè ha un grado di maturità pari allo 0, te lo scrive chi è stato tradito ed era un marito perfetto, il tradimento è un meccanismo dove la sensazione che si sente, sembra far ritornare adolescenti chi adolescente è rimasto.


----------



## danny (10 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> da donna ( e onesta) mi preoccupa questa cosa.
> 
> quando descrivete questo meccanismo per cui la moglie " quarantenne si sente solo mamma e non più donna allora cerca l'attenzione di chi la faccia sentire donna"..
> 
> ...



Quando ne parlo con la mia amica tua coetanea infatti non comprende e dà giudizi di valore.
Mi è capitato di approfondire il discorso con una mamma  40enne e questo concetto è emerso lampante.
E' come se la prima fase della vita fosse dedicata, dopo la promiscuità dell'adolescenza, alla ricerca dell'uomo ideale, dell'amore eterno, della famiglia.
Nella seconda ci si rende conto che dopo tutta questa fatica, più in là non rimane che la vecchiaia, la malattia, la morte. E si cerca di contrastare questo pensiero che viene a galla comunque (la nostra è una civiltà di giovani che ripudia la vecchiaia), anche tradendo, innamorandosi ancora, ribaltando la propria vita nuovamente, in definitiva comunque ricercando emozioni e alimentando speranze di un futuro ancora da progettare. Non è una caratteristica solo femminile, anche l'uomo attraversa questa fase, anche se il senso di invecchiamento in lui è meno opprimente (non va in menopausa).
Poi ci sono le concause: con i figli non c'è più la dimensione della coppia. I bambini dominano gli spazi e occupano il tempo, e le coppie di trovano ad aver a che fare con una limitata intimità, andando in crisi. Ci sono i problemi, d lavoro, di condominio. I piccoli screzi per le diverse abitudini. La noia. Un certo invecchiamento fisico. Etc Etc. Vivere bene insieme a lungo non è facile.
Poi non capita a tutti di tradire, ma il desiderio di farlo, quello l'ho visto in molti, direi quasi in tutti.


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2015)

*SI*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Ban, perdonami la schiettezza e che mi si insulti pure se se quello che scrivo non gusta: Chi tradisce vuole tradire! chi tradisce vuole una buona dose di cazzo e figa, chi tradisce se la mena con mille minchiate alcune diverse alcune simili alcune bla bla... Le fasi di cui si parla ban non sono altro che misere scusanti che potrebbe accampare chi non ha un cervello, ma il cervello lo si ha, il male che si può provocare lo si conosce ma lo si ignora. Ma soprattutto, chi tradisce e accampa quelle scusanti sopra è perchè ha un grado di maturità pari allo 0, te lo scrive chi è stato tradito ed era un marito perfetto, il tradimento è un meccanismo dove la sensazione che si sente, sembra far ritornare adolescenti chi adolescente è rimasto.


TANTO DI CAPPELLA NERA E AFFUSOLATa.:up:


----------



## banshee (10 Settembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ban, perdonami la schiettezza e che mi si insulti pure se se quello che scrivo non gusta: Chi tradisce vuole tradire! chi tradisce vuole una buona dose di cazzo e figa, chi tradisce se la mena con mille minchiate alcune diverse alcune simili alcune bla bla... Le fasi di cui si parla ban non sono altro che misere scusanti che potrebbe accampare chi non ha un cervello, ma il cervello lo si ha, il male che si può provocare lo si conosce ma lo si ignora. Ma soprattutto, chi tradisce e accampa quelle scusanti sopra è perchè ha un grado di maturità pari allo 0, te lo scrive chi è stato tradito ed era un marito perfetto, il tradimento è un meccanismo dove la sensazione che si sente, sembra far ritornare adolescenti chi adolescente è rimasto.


ma quale insulto.. io la penso esattamente come te zzù, e lo sai


----------



## banshee (10 Settembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Quando ne parlo con la mia amica tua coetanea infatti non comprende e dà giudizi di valore.
> Mi è capitato di approfondire il discorso con una mamma  40enne e questo concetto è emerso lampante.
> E' come se la prima fase della vita fosse dedicata, dopo la promiscuità dell'adolescenza, alla ricerca dell'uomo ideale, dell'amore eterno, della famiglia.
> Nella seconda ci si rende conto che dopo tutta questa fatica, più in là non rimane che la vecchiaia, la malattia, la morte. E si cerca di contrastare questo pensiero che viene a galla comunque (la nostra è una civiltà di giovani che ripudia la vecchiaia), anche tradendo, innamorandosi ancora, ribaltando la propria vita nuovamente, in definitiva comunque ricercando emozioni e alimentando speranze di un futuro ancora da progettare. Non è una caratteristica solo femminile, anche l'uomo attraversa questa fase, anche se il senso di invecchiamento in lui è meno opprimente (non va in menopausa).
> ...


...mamma mia però che visione negativa..


----------



## ivanl (10 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ...mamma mia però che visione negativa..


un po' troppo, in effetti. Credo sia piu' una combinazione di ormoni, insoddisfazione, paura normale d'invecchiare. Unita ad una dose di immaturita', ovviamente.


----------



## banshee (10 Settembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> un po' troppo, in effetti. Credo sia piu' una combinazione di ormoni, insoddisfazione, paura normale d'invecchiare. Unita ad una dose di immaturita', ovviamente.


mi auguro..

sento spesso però questi discorsi, anche da amici e colleghi. come se praticamente nel momento in cui arrivano i figli LA TRAGEDIA. 

fine dell'intimità, inizio dei litigi, l'idillio si interrompe, lei non è più donna, lui non è più uomo, o lei diventa sciatta e lui ne soffre, o lui si impantofolisce e lei freme...

io quoto zzù clà, mi sembrano un po' troppo "scuse"....


----------



## Darty (10 Settembre 2015)

*Ivanl*



ivanl ha detto:


> un po' troppo, in effetti. Credo sia piu' una combinazione di ormoni, insoddisfazione, paura normale d'invecchiare. Unita ad una dose di immaturita', ovviamente.


Concordo. E aggiungerei anche di superficialità ed egoismo.


----------



## danny (10 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> mi auguro..
> 
> sento spesso però questi discorsi, anche da amici e colleghi. come se praticamente nel momento in cui arrivano i *figli* LA TRAGEDIA.
> 
> ...



Ne hai?
Se senti spesso questi discorsi un po' di verità c'è...


----------



## danny (10 Settembre 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Concordo. E aggiungerei anche di *superficialità* ed *egoismo*.



Attenzione Darty, stai parlando di una persona che hai scelto tu, al tuo fianco.
Prima la vedevi così?
immagino di no.
E' la stessa persona, credimi.
Solo che hai scoperto ora che è un individuo a sé stante, con i suoi pensieri, i suoi desideri, la sua vita.
Esattamente come te o me.


----------



## banshee (10 Settembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Ne hai?
> Se senti spesso questi discorsi un po' di verità c'è...


no, no.. te l'ho scritto prima, non sono sposata e non ho figli ancora, per questo quando sento questo tipo di discorsi e in modo anche diffuso - come ho scritto, molto onestamente - mi preoccupo.

perchè ora, da 30enne senza figli, mi sembra impossibile e paradossale, ma che ne so? non posso sapere...


----------



## free (10 Settembre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> A me può bastare che sparisce dalla mia vista e vita naturalmente, parlando di buon senso e rispetto.
> So anche che se lo vedessi in giro a fare il galletto mi salirebbe il sangue al cervello. Comunque dopo che riterrei di averlo sistemato non è che lo vado a cercare ossessivamente, sai che me ne frega, ma se mi si para davanti le reazioni dipendono dai contesti e dalla persona.
> 
> Vedo che hai capito il senso, cerca di capire che è anche una questione di "testosterone".



ma infatti...dipende da un sacco di cose
abbiamo anche avuto casi di amanti ritenuti, DOPO la scoperta, psicopatici o robe del genere, dallo stesso traditore/trice


----------



## danny (10 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ...mamma mia però che visione negativa..



Trovi?
Dipende dal punto di vista.
Se sei il marito (o la moglie) tradita/o sì.
Se sei alla ricerca di figa (o cazzo) hai voglia, vai quasi sul sicuro.
Senza le pretese delle 30enni.
Cinicamente parlando s'intende.


----------



## danny (10 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> no, no.. te l'ho scritto prima, non sono sposata e non ho figli ancora, per questo quando sento questo tipo di discorsi e in modo anche diffuso - come ho scritto, molto onestamente - mi preoccupo.
> 
> perchè ora, da 30enne senza figli, mi sembra impossibile e paradossale, ma che ne so? non posso sapere...



Io non mi preoccupo di morire, anche se ho la certezza che morirò.
Hai 30 anni ed è ancora presto.
Non è detto che tu ci debba passare.
Ti dico che non è una passeggiata, ma si può fare comunque ed ha le sue gioie.
Non tornerei indietro, non mi sono mai pentito di essermi sposato, di avere avuto una figlia. 
E' un percorso che ho scelto e che mi è piaciuto.
Il tradimento non cancella nulla di quel che è stato.
Al limite siamo noi a farlo, se lo riteniamo necessario.


----------



## ivanl (10 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> mi auguro..
> 
> sento spesso però questi discorsi, anche da amici e colleghi. come se praticamente nel momento in cui arrivano i figli LA TRAGEDIA.
> 
> ...


dare la colpa all'arrivo dei figli e' solo immaturita'.
I figli ti cambiano la vita, tanto, i primi anni. Poi, la coppia si stabilizza nel nuovo equilibrio e tutto cio' che accade rimane nella repsonsabilita' degli adulti...al netto di problemi, ovvio. Se ti capita un figlio che dorme nel lettone fino al 10 anni, allora posso capire...


----------



## Tradito? (10 Settembre 2015)

Io ribadisco quanto ho scritto:
1) l'amante di una persona sposata ha una responsabilità se concorre alla distruzione di una famiglia con figli piccoli.
2) la voglia di rivalsa verso di lui, nel caso maschile, è naturale che venga ed in alcuni casi può essere anche una reazione comprensibile, dipende dalle situazioni.
3) senza per questo nulla togliere alle colpe della moglie per quanto riguarda il rapporto, mi sembra nessuno abbia giustificato o deresponsabilizzato la moglie per il fatto di prendersela anche con l'amante.


----------



## free (10 Settembre 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Io ribadisco quanto ho scritto:
> 1) l'amante di una persona sposata ha una responsabilità se concorre alla distruzione di una famiglia con figli piccoli.
> 2) la voglia di rivalsa verso di lui, nel caso maschile, è naturale che venga ed in alcuni casi può essere anche una reazione comprensibile, dipende dalle situazioni.
> 3) senza per questo nulla togliere alle colpe della moglie per quanto riguarda il rapporto, mi sembra nessuno abbia giustificato o deresponsabilizzato la moglie per il fatto di prendersela anche con l'amante.



ma l'amante potrebbe essere CHIUNQUE, ci hai mai pensato?
non fa parte della coppia, invece la moglie traditrice o il marito traditore, sì
come si fa ad affibbiare una così grande responsabilità di distruzione a chiunque?


----------



## lunaiena (10 Settembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Ne hai?
> Se senti spesso questi discorsi un po' di verità c'è...


piu di un pó...
ma è una fase ...un cambiamento ...
non deve essere una scusante...


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



free ha detto:


> ma l'amante potrebbe essere CHIUNQUE, ci hai mai pensato?
> non fa parte della coppia, invece la moglie traditrice o il marito traditore, sì
> come si fa ad affibbiare una così grande responsabilità di distruzione a chiunque?


Infatti potrebbe anche non sapere delle presernza di un marito....senza parole.


----------



## danny (10 Settembre 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Io ribadisco quanto ho scritto:
> 1) l'amante di una persona sposata ha una responsabilità se concorre alla distruzione di una famiglia con figli piccoli.
> 2) la voglia di rivalsa verso di lui, nel caso maschile, è naturale che venga ed in alcuni casi può essere anche una reazione comprensibile, dipende dalle situazioni.
> 3) senza per questo nulla togliere alle colpe della moglie per quanto riguarda il rapporto, mi sembra nessuno abbia giustificato o deresponsabilizzato la moglie per il fatto di prendersela anche con l'amante.


1) Un amante non concorre in niente. Fa l'amante. Se ne sta lì, si piglia i ritagli di tempo e non pretende altro. 
2) A me non me ne è fregato niente di prendermela con lui finché non ho capito che era entrato in competizione con me (cosa che non è giustificabile per il ruolo)
3) Se un uomo aspetta di trovare donne single oltre i 15 anni fa la fame. Ci prova con tutte quelle che gli piacciono.


----------



## ivanl (10 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Infatti potrebbe anche non sapere delle presernza di un marito....senza parole.


nello specifico, e' il vicino di casa...qua vedo poche possibilita' che non sia al corrente della situazione della signora


----------



## danny (10 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Infatti potrebbe anche non sapere delle presernza di un marito....senza parole.



Di base uno immagina sempre che una donna sia impegnata.
Oltre i 35 si suppone sia anche sposata.
Se poi per vederla o telefonarle o mandarle messaggi devi fare i salti mortali hai come dire la certezza...


----------



## Andro19 (10 Settembre 2015)

Volevo scrivere anche io una riflessione......
Anche io penso che un uomo o donna che abbia un minimo di coscenza, se deve cercare un compagno/a non debba cercarla tra quelle impegnate e rovinare una famiglia a maggior ragione se ha figli, premesso questo mi viene da pensare anche un'altra cosa....a come sarà il domani........allora io forse starò non so dove mentre loro si ritroveranno a casa mia con una famiglia allargata, ma i bambini di tutto questo (sia i miei che la bimba dell'altro) ma cosa penseranno mai? E se per salvaguardare questa cosa loro non vivranno mai insieme.....ma sarebbe vita? Perchè mia moglie mi ha prospettato l'idea che non andranno a vivere insieme per il momento.......


----------



## Darty (10 Settembre 2015)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> Attenzione Darty, stai parlando di una persona che hai scelto tu, al tuo fianco.
> Prima la vedevi così?
> immagino di no.
> E' la stessa persona, credimi.
> ...


Certo che no danny. Ho preso consapevolezza di questo. Non è stato facile, lo sai.

Un abbraccio


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



ivanl ha detto:


> nello specifico, e' il vicino di casa...qua vedo poche possibilita' che non sia al corrente della situazione della signora


Si,ma magari gliha raccontato che sono separati in casa,che non scopano più...dai ragazzi sappiamo come vanno le cose....


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2015)

Tanto per sapere, ma l'autore oltre l'inizio 3D, che ha scritto?


----------



## Eratò (10 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,ma magari gliha raccontato che sono separati in casa,che non scopano più...dai ragazzi sappiamo come vanno le cose....


:up:


----------



## banshee (10 Settembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tanto per sapere, ma l'autore oltre l'inizio 3D, che ha scritto?


poraccio :rotfl: se sarà trovato 20 pagine e s 'è spaventato...


----------



## JON (10 Settembre 2015)

Andro19 ha detto:


> Volevo scrivere anche io una riflessione......
> Anche io penso che un uomo o donna che abbia un minimo di coscenza, se deve cercare un compagno/a non debba cercarla tra quelle impegnate e rovinare una famiglia a maggior ragione se ha figli, premesso questo mi viene da pensare anche un'altra cosa....a come sarà il domani........allora io forse starò non so dove mentre loro si ritroveranno a casa mia con una famiglia allargata, ma i bambini di tutto questo (sia i miei che la bimba dell'altro) ma cosa penseranno mai? E se per salvaguardare questa cosa loro non vivranno mai insieme.....ma sarebbe vita? Perchè mia moglie mi ha prospettato l'idea che non andranno a vivere insieme per il momento.......


Ma perché pensi che quaglieranno quei due? Mah.

Poi tutto può essere, dopotutto non si sa molto di quella storia.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Settembre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Non credo tu abbia capito il senso.
> Di certo quella regolata non la darei perché ha sedotto mia moglie, fosse uno sconosciuto non me la prenderei, ma se sei uno che mi incontra tutti i giorni, magari sei mio amico, *io te lo rompo il culo.*
> 
> Non pensare che il mio modo di vedere le cose sia quello del paraocchi, ti sbagli.


vederti tutti i giorni e essere amici sono due cose diverse
Gli rompi il culo perchè tua moglie ha voluto scoparselo e lui l'ha scopata? Continuo a restare perplessa


----------



## danny (10 Settembre 2015)

Andro19 ha detto:


> Volevo scrivere anche io una riflessione......
> Anche io penso che un uomo o donna che abbia un minimo di coscenza, se deve cercare un compagno/a non debba cercarla tra quelle impegnate e rovinare una famiglia a maggior ragione se ha figli, premesso questo mi viene da pensare anche un'altra cosa....a come sarà il domani........allora io forse starò non so dove mentre loro si ritroveranno a casa mia con una famiglia allargata, ma i bambini di tutto questo (sia i miei che la bimba dell'altro) ma cosa penseranno mai? E se per salvaguardare questa cosa loro non vivranno mai insieme.....ma sarebbe vita? Perchè mia moglie mi ha prospettato l'idea che non andranno a vivere insieme per il momento.......


Mi sembra che corriate troppo.
Tua moglie non ti aiuta affatto, ma è comprensibile visto lo stordimento.
Non ti fare coinvolgere dalla sua insania temporanea.


----------



## danny (10 Settembre 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Certo che no danny. Ho preso consapevolezza di questo. Non è stato facile, lo sai.
> 
> Un abbraccio



Anche a te.


----------



## andrea53 (10 Settembre 2015)

*Calma e sange freddo*



Andro19 ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti e vi ringrazio tantissimo di tutte le vostre opinioni anche se diverse, però alla fine una visione generale delle cose è sempre la migliore.
> Cerco di rispondere a tutte le domande che qualcuno mi ha fatto, in primis è che tutta questa storia è nata i primi di agosto, certamente con questo non ci è andata a letto ma solo quello che vi ho raccontanto e mi ha detto che per il momento ci sta pensando........triste pure questa cosa.......
> Lui è separato da una vita con una bambina coetanea di mio figlio e vanno a scuola insieme, quindi anche in questo prima o poi me lo ritroverò davanti......e li non so cosa sarebbe meglio fare e per questo forse vado da una psicologa perchè al momento vi giuro sono proprio a terra.......
> Ho già provato a parlare con lei di fare una separazione è lei si è resa disponibile ma mi ha anche detto sai bene che casa rimane a me e tu dove vai a dormire? io non voglio che vai immezzo ad una strada sei sempre il padre dei miei figli...
> ...


Facile a dirsi, se non si è coinvolti in una situazione di questo genere. Però.
Comincia a preparare le difese (parlo dei risvolti economici che hai citato). Attenzione, in primo luogo. Fatti consigliare da un bravo avvocato perché sei in condizioni di accumulare le prove di quel che fa lei e, conseguentemente, di dimostrare che un’eventuale separazione è causata dal suo comportamento. Segui i suoi consigli su come procedere per questa strada e tieni l’opzione di una separazione con addebito come arma di riserva (perché costa e - se possibile - è ancora più amara e traumatica). Capitolo due: la casa e il mutuo; paragrafo uno. La casa è tua quanto lo è il credito che la Banca vanta ne tuoi confronti. Se, come avviene nella maggioranza dei casi, con la separazione consensuale il giudice assegna i figli a lei, lei rimane in casa con loro. Questo a teorica tutela dei ragazzi. Quel che succede, molto probabilmente, è poi che il terzo (senza casa e senza lavoro, alla sua tenera età), si installi in casa TUA. E questo non va tanto bene. Le prove e la documentazione per la separazione con addebito ti serviranno quindi come arma impropria per puntare all’affido condiviso, con l’ipotesi migliore che i ragazzi restano in casa e che voi alterniate la vostra presenza nella stessa; paragrafo due: il mutuo. Nell’ipotesi più infausta (affido a lei, tu esci, lui entra), fai una bella cosa: smetti di pagare. Perché la Banca non ha interesse a “saltarti addosso” se non paghi o ritardi  il pagamento di una rata. Ti scriverà, ti minaccerà gli atti ma, alla fine, aspetterà il possibile perché è molto più conveniente per lei che tu riprenda a pagare (more e interessi aggiuntivi compresi sui ritardati pagamenti) che farti gli atti ed arrivare a una vendita giudiziale. Specialmente se le rate sono semestrali, dovrà trascorrere almeno un anno o un anno e mezzo prima che la situazione diventi seria e l’Istituto di Credito passi all’azione. Tu: se esci di casa, cosa te ne importa, alla fine, di una casa della quale potrai avere disponibilità che tra XXX anni (quando i tuoi figli avranno un lavoro stabile e una sistemazione definitiva e NON quando saranno maggiorenni), chi te lo fa fare di cacciare 800 € al mese per questo? Tu sei tenuto agli alimenti e anche di più, se vuoi e puoi, per i figli (e per lei, se non ha reddito e se c’è la consensuale: anche per questo l’arma di riserva della giudiziale può rivelarsi preziosa). In questo caso, nell’ipotesi più infausta, la casa va all’asta, la Banca si riprende il dovuto e il resto (dovrebbe avanzare qualcosa, la casa vale sempre più del mutuo residuo meno le rate pagate) torna a te e potrà servirti per iniziare una nuova vita. Non dimenticare che lei è garante e che se tu non paghi e accampi le tue ragioni: sono fuori di casa, devo pagare un affitto più gli alimenti per X, Y e Z, non ce la posso fare, la Banca passerà in prima istanza all’incasso da lei, cui sarà richiesto il pagamento del tuo mutuo per una casa che un giorno sarà tua  (dico questo senza conoscere il tuo reddito che mi e ti auguro assai capiente, comunque). Ma se vuole starci e godersela con l’”ospite”... un prezzo dovrà pure pagarlo. Ecco, io ho formulato le linee di difesa per come la vedo io e in base alle mie antiche esperienze professionali. Nel senso: io farei così, sinceramente, concordando i dettagli con un bravo avvocato esperto del ramo. 
Ma, in ultimo, ti auguro che vi ritroviate, che questa fase passi rapidamente e che tutto finisca, ripiegando nell’archivio dei brutti ricordi. E questo è l’augurio che ti faccio. Penso che il nullatenente stia cercando solo di divertirsi un po’ e - magari - andando avanti, possa venirgli in mente di puntare a una sistemazione a tue spese. Questo non lo devi permettere, esiste una vasta categoria di buoni a nulla (maschi) che hanno vocazioni di questo genere...


----------



## JON (10 Settembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> vederti tutti i giorni e essere amici sono due cose diverse
> Gli rompi il culo perchè tua moglie ha voluto scoparselo e lui l'ha scopata? *Continuo a restare perplessa*


Ma infatti non puoi capire. Dipende da come vedo io la cosa in quel frangente, so io come e con chi dovermela prendere.


----------



## Andro19 (10 Settembre 2015)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Facile a dirsi, se non si è coinvolti in una situazione di questo genere. Però.
> Comincia a preparare le difese (parlo dei risvolti economici che hai citato). Attenzione, in primo luogo. Fatti consigliare da un bravo avvocato perché sei in condizioni di accumulare le prove di quel che fa lei e, conseguentemente, di dimostrare che un’eventuale separazione è causata dal suo comportamento. Segui i suoi consigli su come procedere per questa strada e tieni l’opzione di una separazione con addebito come arma di riserva (perché costa e - se possibile - è ancora più amara e traumatica). Capitolo due: la casa e il mutuo; paragrafo uno. La casa è tua quanto lo è il credito che la Banca vanta ne tuoi confronti. Se, come avviene nella maggioranza dei casi, con la separazione consensuale il giudice assegna i figli a lei, lei rimane in casa con loro. Questo a teorica tutela dei ragazzi. Quel che succede, molto probabilmente, è poi che il terzo (senza casa e senza lavoro, alla sua tenera età), si installi in casa TUA. E questo non va tanto bene. Le prove e la documentazione per la separazione con addebito ti serviranno quindi come arma impropria per puntare all’affido condiviso, con l’ipotesi migliore che i ragazzi restano in casa e che voi alterniate la vostra presenza nella stessa; paragrafo due: il mutuo. Nell’ipotesi più infausta (affido a lei, tu esci, lui entra), fai una bella cosa: smetti di pagare il mutuo. Perché la Banca non ha interesse a “saltarti addosso” se non paghi o ritardi  il pagamento di una rata. Ti scriverà, ti minaccerà gli atti ma, alla fine, aspetterà il possibile perché è molto più conveniente per lei che tu riprenda a pagare (more e interessi aggiuntivi compresi sui ritardati pagamenti) che farti gli atti ed arrivare a una vendita giudiziale. Specialmente se le rate sono semestrali, dovrà trascorrere almeno un anno o un anno e mezzo prima che la situazione diventi seria e l’Istituto di Credito passi all’azione. Tu: se esci di casa, cosa te ne importa, alla fine, di una casa della quale potrai avere disponibilità che tra XXX anni (quando i tuoi figli avranno un lavoro stabile e una sistemazione definitiva e NON quando saranno maggiorenni), chi te lo fa fare di cacciare 800 € al mese per questo? Tu sei tenuto agli alimenti e anche di più, se vuoi e puoi, per i figli (e per lei, se non ha reddito e se c’è la consensuale: anche per questo l’arma di riserva della consensuale può rivelarsi preziosa). In questo caso, nell’ipotesi più infausta, la casa va all’asta, la Banca si riprende il dovuto e il resto (dovrebbe avanzare qualcosa, la casa vale sempre più del mutuo residuo meno le rate pagate) torna a te e potrà servirti per iniziare una nuova vita. Non dimenticare che lei è garante e che se tu non paghi e accampi le tue ragioni: sono fuori di casa, devo pagare un affitto più gli alimenti per X, Y e Z, non ce la posso fare, la Banca passerà in prima istanza all’incasso da lei, cui sarà richiesto il pagamento del tuo mutuo per una casa che un giorno sarà tua  (dico questo senza conoscere il tuo reddito che mi e ti auguro assai capiente, comunque). Ma se vuole starci e godersela con l’”ospite”... un prezzo dovrà pure pagarlo. Ecco, io ho formulato le linee di difesa per come la vedo io e in base alle mie antiche esperienze professionali. Nel senso: io farei così, sinceramente, concordando i dettagli con un bravo avvocato esperto del ramo.
> Ma, in ultimo, ti auguro che vi ritroviate, che questa fase passi rapidamente e che tutto finisca, ripiegando nell’archivio dei brutti ricordi. E questo è l’augurio che ti faccio. Penso che il nullatenente stia cercando solo di divertirsi un po’ e - magari - andando avanti, possa venirgli in mente di puntare a una sistemazione a tue spese. Questo non lo devi permettere, esiste una vasta categoria di buoni a nulla (maschi) che hanno vocazioni di questo genere...


Ti ringrazio del consiglio e ne farò buon tesoro, rimane però l'amaro in bocca di chi come me........deve subire tutto questo senza possibilità di appello........terribile questa cosa.
Al momento sto rifelttendo su cosa è meglio fare, poi si vedrà.


----------



## danny (10 Settembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> dare la colpa all'arrivo dei figli e' solo immaturita'.
> I figli ti cambiano la vita, tanto, i primi anni. Poi, la coppia si stabilizza nel nuovo equilibrio e tutto cio' che accade rimane nella repsonsabilita' degli adulti...al netto di problemi, ovvio. Se ti capita un figlio che dorme nel lettone fino al 10 anni, allora posso capire...



Parliamo dei cambiamenti, anche se "i figli" non sono una causa ma una concausa.
Sicuramente riducono l'intimità.
Prima c'è una coppia. Fa quel che vuole scopa quando e come vuole va le vacanze dove gli pare.
Dopo c'è una coppia con un bambino che vuole due genitori sempre accanto.
I primi anni non sono neppure il problema principale.
Il bimbo se non ha problemi mangia dorme caga.
E' quando cresce che parla e interagisce che tutto cambia.
va a scuola, devi portalo andarlo a prendere trovare dove lasciarlo se si ammala.
Interagire con i nonni se sei fortunata con una baby sitter altrimenti o prenderti ferie a turno.
Farlo giocare  fare i compiti con lui portarlo a far corsi di danza, nuoto, musica, pallavolo, o a calcetto, o all'oratorio, o dagli amici, o di qui o di lì, e poi metterlo a letto, stare con lui, raccontargli le cose...
Scordati le 36 ore di preliminari, se quando raggiungi il letto con tua moglie hai ancora voglia di fare sesso, vai subito al sodo e speri che tuo figlio non si svegli di là, non si metta a piangere (successo un bel po' di volte) nel mentre che devi pure interromperti, cerchi di non fare rumore, non accendi la luce per non dare fastidio, insomma fai un sesso di merda per anni. 
E più cresce più va a letto tardi, più occupa gli spazi, computer tv divano salotto camera frigorifero telefono auto più invita gli amici più tu te ne stai rannicchiato da qualche parte a guardare l'orologio.
E se l'allenatore scopre che è pure bravo a calcetto o a pallavolo, dai l'inizio a un periodo di anni di we in giro per tutta la regione tra tornei allenamenti e quant'altro... 
E mentre uno fa queste cose, l'altro coniuge pensa all'altro figlio, o a lavare e stirare montagne di vestiti (eh, i bambini si sbrodolano sempre), a cucinare (i bambini mangiano parecchio e hanno gusti diversi spesso), a mettere in ordine tonnellate di giocattoli libri pupazzi regali del cazzo ricevuti in tripudi di feste di compleanno.
E a quel punto capita che il padre del ragazzino che gioca con tuo figlio, la collega di lavoro, il cliente dell'ufficio o il tipo conosciuto su facebook siano più dietro l'angolo e più disponibili del marito o della moglie... e che tu ti scopra in crisi e che magari un po' di sesso decente e dei complimenti che ti eri scordato ti diano un po' alla testa.
Cazzo sei sempre un uomo/donna, non un genitore e basta, no? 
E poi... nessuno scoprirà niente... è una cosa temporanea. 
E ti innamori. tac.
Fregato.
Intendo dire, avere figli è meraviglioso, ma non propagandiamo illusioni: è faticoso e richiede sacrificio.
Mediamente pochi oggi sono preparati a questo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> da donna ( e onesta) mi preoccupa questa cosa.
> 
> quando descrivete questo meccanismo per cui la moglie " quarantenne si sente solo mamma e non più donna allora cerca l'attenzione di chi la faccia sentire donna"..
> 
> ...



É una cosa che capita a molte donne di avere il rimpianto della spensierata giovinezza
Quando però hai saldi i piedini per terra al massimo sospiri, non ti cali le mutande. Tanto non torna.


----------



## andrea53 (10 Settembre 2015)

Andro19 ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio del consiglio e ne farò buon tesoro, rimane però l'amaro in bocca di chi come me........deve subire tutto questo senza possibilità di appello........terribile questa cosa.
> Al momento sto rifelttendo su cosa è meglio fare, poi si vedrà.


Non prenderlo per oro colato, però. So che stai male e che to senti schiacciato sotto una specie di macigno insopportabile. Ma lucidamente, un bravo avvocato divorzista (se tu ne avessi uno amico sarebbe il massimo) può aiutarti davvero. Questo per preparare una linea di difesa che, una volta svelata, possa far rinsavire rapidamente la tua compagna. Che forse sente gli anni della gioventù sfuggirle di mano e, ritrovandosi corteggiata e desiderata, ha probabilmente perso la bussola, quella cosa che mia nonna chiamava il “mirinvengo”  (lei era del 1898 )
in bocca al lupo.


----------



## danny (10 Settembre 2015)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Facile a dirsi, se non si è coinvolti in una situazione di questo genere. Però.
> Comincia a preparare le difese (parlo dei risvolti economici che hai citato). Attenzione, in primo luogo. Fatti consigliare da un bravo avvocato perché sei in condizioni di accumulare le prove di quel che fa lei e, conseguentemente, di dimostrare che un’eventuale separazione è causata dal suo comportamento. Segui i suoi consigli su come procedere per questa strada e tieni l’opzione di una separazione con addebito come arma di riserva (perché costa e - se possibile - è ancora più amara e traumatica). Capitolo due: la casa e il mutuo; paragrafo uno. La casa è tua quanto lo è il credito che la Banca vanta ne tuoi confronti. Se, come avviene nella maggioranza dei casi, con la separazione consensuale il giudice assegna i figli a lei, lei rimane in casa con loro. Questo a teorica tutela dei ragazzi. Quel che succede, molto probabilmente, è poi che il terzo (senza casa e senza lavoro, alla sua tenera età), si installi in casa TUA. E questo non va tanto bene. Le prove e la documentazione per la separazione con addebito ti serviranno quindi come arma impropria per puntare all’affido condiviso, con l’ipotesi migliore che i ragazzi restano in casa e che voi alterniate la vostra presenza nella stessa; paragrafo due: il mutuo. Nell’ipotesi più infausta (affido a lei, tu esci, lui entra), fai una bella cosa: smetti di pagare. Perché la Banca non ha interesse a “saltarti addosso” se non paghi o ritardi  il pagamento di una rata. Ti scriverà, ti minaccerà gli atti ma, alla fine, aspetterà il possibile perché è molto più conveniente per lei che tu riprenda a pagare (more e interessi aggiuntivi compresi sui ritardati pagamenti) che farti gli atti ed arrivare a una vendita giudiziale. Specialmente se le rate sono semestrali, dovrà trascorrere almeno un anno o un anno e mezzo prima che la situazione diventi seria e l’Istituto di Credito passi all’azione. Tu: se esci di casa, cosa te ne importa, alla fine, di una casa della quale potrai avere disponibilità che tra XXX anni (quando i tuoi figli avranno un lavoro stabile e una sistemazione definitiva e NON quando saranno maggiorenni), chi te lo fa fare di cacciare 800 € al mese per questo? Tu sei tenuto agli alimenti e anche di più, se vuoi e puoi, per i figli (e per lei, se non ha reddito e se c’è la consensuale: anche per questo l’arma di riserva della giudiziale può rivelarsi preziosa). In questo caso, nell’ipotesi più infausta, la casa va all’asta, la Banca si riprende il dovuto e il resto (dovrebbe avanzare qualcosa, la casa vale sempre più del mutuo residuo meno le rate pagate) torna a te e potrà servirti per iniziare una nuova vita. Non dimenticare che lei è garante e che se tu non paghi e accampi le tue ragioni: sono fuori di casa, devo pagare un affitto più gli alimenti per X, Y e Z, non ce la posso fare, la Banca passerà in prima istanza all’incasso da lei, cui sarà richiesto il pagamento del tuo mutuo per una casa che un giorno sarà tua  (dico questo senza conoscere il tuo reddito che mi e ti auguro assai capiente, comunque). Ma se vuole starci e godersela con l’”ospite”... un prezzo dovrà pure pagarlo. Ecco, io ho formulato le linee di difesa per come la vedo io e in base alle mie antiche esperienze professionali. Nel senso: io farei così, sinceramente, concordando i dettagli con un bravo avvocato esperto del ramo.
> Ma, in ultimo, ti auguro che vi ritroviate, che questa fase passi rapidamente e che tutto finisca, ripiegando nell’archivio dei brutti ricordi. E questo è l’augurio che ti faccio. Penso che il nullatenente stia cercando solo di divertirsi un po’ e - magari - andando avanti, possa venirgli in mente di puntare a una sistemazione a tue spese. Questo non lo devi permettere, esiste una vasta categoria di buoni a nulla (maschi) che hanno vocazioni di questo genere...


L'affido condiviso è la norma.
Se sei insolvente col mutuo scordati di chiederne un altro (o un finanziamento) in un futuro.


----------



## Ingenuo (10 Settembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Intendo dire, avere figli è meraviglioso, ma non propagandiamo illusioni: è faticoso e richiede sacrificio.
> Mediamente pochi oggi sono preparati a questo.


:up:


----------



## andrea53 (10 Settembre 2015)

*non posso darti il verde*



danny ha detto:


> Parliamo dei cambiamenti, anche se "i figli" non sono una causa ma una concausa.
> Sicuramente riducono l'intimità.
> Prima c'è una coppia. Fa quel che vuole scopa quando e come vuole va le vacanze dove gli pare.
> Dopo c'è una coppia con un bambino che vuole due genitori sempre accanto.
> ...


... e allora sottoscrivo parola per parola. Quando poi si lavora in due, le energie si canalizzano esclusivamente per resistere sulle linee dei numerosi fronti. In quella fase, se si palesano una dama bianca o un cavaliere senza macchia, i rischi di un deragliamento possono farsi veramente seri.


----------



## andrea53 (10 Settembre 2015)

*E’ probabile*



danny ha detto:


> L'affido condiviso è la norma.
> Se sei insolvente col mutuo scordati di chiederne un altro (o un finanziamento) in un futuro.


Ma le regole non sono sempre così severe, e l’ipotesi è quella estrema. Non è neppure tanto bello mantenere in casa propria il terzo incomodo...


----------



## spleen (10 Settembre 2015)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Facile a dirsi, se non si è coinvolti in una situazione di questo genere. Però.
> Comincia a preparare le difese (parlo dei risvolti economici che hai citato). Attenzione, in primo luogo. Fatti consigliare da un bravo avvocato perché sei in condizioni di accumulare le prove di quel che fa lei e, conseguentemente, di dimostrare che un’eventuale separazione è causata dal suo comportamento. Segui i suoi consigli su come procedere per questa strada e tieni l’opzione di una separazione con addebito come arma di riserva (perché costa e - se possibile - è ancora più amara e traumatica). Capitolo due: la casa e il mutuo; paragrafo uno. La casa è tua quanto lo è il credito che la Banca vanta ne tuoi confronti. Se, come avviene nella maggioranza dei casi, con la separazione consensuale il giudice assegna i figli a lei, lei rimane in casa con loro. Questo a teorica tutela dei ragazzi. Quel che succede, molto probabilmente, è poi che il terzo (senza casa e senza lavoro, alla sua tenera età), si installi in casa TUA. E questo non va tanto bene. Le prove e la documentazione per la separazione con addebito ti serviranno quindi come arma impropria per puntare all’affido condiviso, con l’ipotesi migliore che i ragazzi restano in casa e che voi alterniate la vostra presenza nella stessa; paragrafo due: il mutuo. Nell’ipotesi più infausta (affido a lei, tu esci, lui entra), fai una bella cosa: smetti di pagare. Perché la Banca non ha interesse a “saltarti addosso” se non paghi o ritardi  il pagamento di una rata. Ti scriverà, ti minaccerà gli atti ma, alla fine, aspetterà il possibile perché è molto più conveniente per lei che tu riprenda a pagare (more e interessi aggiuntivi compresi sui ritardati pagamenti) che farti gli atti ed arrivare a una vendita giudiziale. Specialmente se le rate sono semestrali, dovrà trascorrere almeno un anno o un anno e mezzo prima che la situazione diventi seria e l’Istituto di Credito passi all’azione. Tu: se esci di casa, cosa te ne importa, alla fine, di una casa della quale potrai avere disponibilità che tra XXX anni (quando i tuoi figli avranno un lavoro stabile e una sistemazione definitiva e NON quando saranno maggiorenni), chi te lo fa fare di cacciare 800 € al mese per questo? Tu sei tenuto agli alimenti e anche di più, se vuoi e puoi, per i figli (e per lei, se non ha reddito e se c’è la consensuale: anche per questo l’arma di riserva della giudiziale può rivelarsi preziosa). In questo caso, nell’ipotesi più infausta, la casa va all’asta, la Banca si riprende il dovuto e il resto (dovrebbe avanzare qualcosa, la casa vale sempre più del mutuo residuo meno le rate pagate) torna a te e potrà servirti per iniziare una nuova vita. Non dimenticare che lei è garante e che se tu non paghi e accampi le tue ragioni: sono fuori di casa, devo pagare un affitto più gli alimenti per X, Y e Z, non ce la posso fare, la Banca passerà in prima istanza all’incasso da lei, cui sarà richiesto il pagamento del tuo mutuo per una casa che un giorno sarà tua  (dico questo senza conoscere il tuo reddito che mi e ti auguro assai capiente, comunque). Ma se vuole starci e godersela con l’”ospite”... un prezzo dovrà pure pagarlo. Ecco, io ho formulato le linee di difesa per come la vedo io e in base alle mie antiche esperienze professionali. Nel senso: io farei così, sinceramente, concordando i dettagli con un bravo avvocato esperto del ramo.
> Ma, in ultimo, ti auguro che vi ritroviate, che questa fase passi rapidamente e che tutto finisca, ripiegando nell’archivio dei brutti ricordi. E questo è l’augurio che ti faccio. Penso che il nullatenente stia cercando solo di divertirsi un po’ e - magari - andando avanti, possa venirgli in mente di puntare a una sistemazione a tue spese. Questo non lo devi permettere, esiste una vasta categoria di buoni a nulla (maschi) che hanno vocazioni di questo genere...


Concordo, si vis pacem para bellum.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Settembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Solita storia.
> Insieme da tanti anni. Arrivano i bambini. Lei si sente meno donna e troppo mamma. Arriva la noia e un po' di frustrazione per il poco tempo per sé. E insieme con quella il vicino (o il collega o l'amico o il papà del compagno di scuola del figlio o l'insegnante figo di zumba...) con cui all'improvviso si sente meno mamma e più donna. Parte l'embolo. Entrambi si sentono adolescenti "Provo emozioni che mi ero dimenticata" "Anch'io, amore" "Sei meravigliosa" etc etc. Si innamorano (o così credono, avvinti da passione e da un sottile narcisismo di ritorno. "Vedi... alla mia età faccio ancora impazzire gli uomini" ) e al colmo dell'estasi vengono scoperti perché da perfetti rincoglioniti (e totalmente inesperti) non hanno saputo tradire con la necessaria discrezione. Allora parte l'autodifesa, giusto per scaricare il serbatoio di sensi di colpa, vergogna e per difendersi un po', annullando la resistenza dell'avversario (che è il coniuge, improvvisamente passato dall'altro parte della barricata perché reo di opporre resistenza a quell'esperienza meravigliosa che è il meritato - dopo tanto impegno e fatica e dedizione - amore extraconiugale). E allora la solita solfa di "Non ti amo più" "Eravamo in crisi" "Tu non mi ascolti, non mi piaci, non chiudi il tubetto del dentifricio".
> A questo punto il coniuge di solito 1) Molla il colpo incazzato col mondo e se ne va lasciando campo libero ai due amanti (e a volte la moglie si incazza perché "ha esagerato e mi ha abbandonato, per me era una cazzata, un piccolo errore") e si scopa lo scopabile per tirarsi un po' su 2) resta affitto scrivendo alla consorte inutili messaggi d'amore che lei recepisce come totalmente falsi stucchevoli idioti.
> Dopo un anno e mezzo circa lei 1)  è con un altro ancora dopo essere stata abbandonata dall'amante o dopo averlo lasciato perché non era l'uomoIl,4 è il migliore ma raro.:rotfl: giusto per lei 2) Ha sposato l'amante ma senza troppa convinzione solo perché si è trovata abbandonata dal marito che odia per questo gesto insano 3) è col marito pentita di tutto ma il marito nel frattempo si è fatta un'altra 4) ha fatto voto di castità e preso i voti 5) è col marito dichiarandosi più innamorata di prima perché "ha capito come sono gli uomini" 6) è col marito ma ha un altro amante ancora 7) boh.
> ...


 Il migliore è il 4 ma raro.


----------



## JON (10 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Il migliore è il 4* ma raro.


Beh, non è che nell'elenco ci fossero alternative più allettanti.


----------



## Darty (10 Settembre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Beh, non è che nell'elenco ci fossero alternative più allettanti.


Nel dubbio, rimane la 7) boh.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Settembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> No.
> Sparita.
> Potrei chiedere a degli amici comuni che fine ha fatto ma mi trattengo.


Forse perché sappiamo che per una donna essere trattata come una nullità è il peggio che possa capitare e incontrarla è darle valore di rivale e porla sul nostro stesso piano.

Invece per un uomo non affrontare il rivale è come riconoscere una propria debolezza, quindi necessitano di un incontro che nel faccia a faccia ristabilisca i ruoli.
Le puttane sono donne con cui non ci si mischia e ignorare è un modo di qualificare l'altra come tale.
Mentre la stessa cosa l'uomo la fa rimettendolo al suo posto.
Pensate che funzioni così?
Io ho conosciuto una che ha affrontato l'altra, ma in realtà non è questo che ha fatto, ha comunicato la tresca ai genitori dell'amante e quindi ha fatto in modo di definirla puttana agli occhi dei genitori.
Ma da qui non usciamo?


----------



## JON (10 Settembre 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Nel dubbio, rimane la 7) boh.


Ambeh...


----------



## tullio (10 Settembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Nella seconda ci si rende conto che dopo tutta questa fatica, più in là non rimane che la vecchiaia, la malattia, la morte. E si cerca di contrastare questo pensiero che viene a galla comunque (la nostra è una civiltà di giovani che ripudia la vecchiaia), anche tradendo, innamorandosi ancora, ribaltando la propria vita nuovamente, in definitiva comunque ricercando emozioni e alimentando speranze di un futuro ancora da progettare


Illuminante! Bellissima riflessione, grazie


----------



## Brunetta (10 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> mi auguro..
> 
> sento spesso però questi discorsi, anche da amici e colleghi. come se praticamente nel momento in cui arrivano i figli LA TRAGEDIA.
> 
> ...


Ma. Non è così.
È il senso di....viver come bruti senza aver più nulla da seguire virtute, sessuale, e conoscenza di sé.


----------



## JON (10 Settembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Quando ne parlo con la mia amica tua coetanea infatti non comprende e dà giudizi di valore.
> Mi è capitato di approfondire il discorso con una mamma  40enne e questo concetto è emerso lampante.
> E' come se la prima fase della vita fosse dedicata, dopo la promiscuità dell'adolescenza, alla ricerca dell'uomo ideale, dell'amore eterno, della famiglia.
> *Nella seconda ci si rende conto che dopo tutta questa fatica, più in là non rimane che la vecchiaia, la malattia, la morte. E si cerca di contrastare questo pensiero che viene a galla comunque (la nostra è una civiltà di giovani che ripudia la vecchiaia), anche tradendo, innamorandosi ancora, ribaltando la propria vita nuovamente, in definitiva comunque ricercando emozioni e alimentando speranze di un futuro ancora da progettare. Non è una caratteristica solo femminile, anche l'uomo attraversa questa fase, anche se il senso di invecchiamento in lui è meno opprimente (non va in menopausa).*
> ...


E' naturale Danny. Ad un certo punto inizi a sentire l'impellenza di un bisogno scatenato dallo scorrere del tempo, dato che quasi inconsciamente senti che, ad una certa età, te ne resta poco e cominci a muoverti quasi nevroticamente, anzi togliamo il quasi.

Il problema arriva quando la mente a supporto non è in grado di comprendere fino in fondo i bisogni e l'essenza dei fatti. A quel punto fai veramente delle emerite stronzate che solo se sei ferrato puoi evitare o quantomeno contenere.


----------



## banshee (10 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma. Non è così.
> È il senso di....viver come bruti senza aver più nulla da seguire virtute, sessuale, e conoscenza di sé.


fatti non foste, appunto 

lo spero fortemente che non sia così.. anche perché di farfalle nello stomaco e relative tragedie a posteriori ne ho fatto una bella scorta :rotfl:


----------



## patroclo (10 Settembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Comprendo il tuo discorso benissimo. E' facile affidarsi alle statistiche e ritrovarcisi, non è che è una scusante-giustificazione vero?
> 
> Ma nel dire la mia la dico con un passato alle spalle che mi suggerisce quello che ti ho scritto prima, vale quindi per me, per la mia esperienza, per la persona di adesso, vale anche per come hai compreso tu, per tutti. Se la teoria fosse anche realtà. Io mi perdonerai per la poca modestia ho unito teoria e realtà, almeno nel pensiero del primo post.


nessuna scusante/giustificazione .... era solo un ragionamento . ottimo se ce l'hai fatta


----------



## Domhet (10 Settembre 2015)

Io ho solo detto che chiunque corteggi consapevolmente una persona impegnata è inelegante. Se venissi tradito, del terzo incomodo non mi interesserebbe nulla, all'atto pratico. Per il resto, la crisi di mezza etá è un prodotto del capitalismo, che fa di tutto una merce. Una merce vecchia è da cambiare e allora i più sono portati a cambiare e cambiarsi. La moglie dell'op non sará mai soddisfatta, vivrá ogni giorno il dramma di convivere con l'inadeguatezza. E la maggior parte dei traditori condivide questa sorte.


----------



## Darty (10 Settembre 2015)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse perché sappiamo che per una donna essere trattata come una nullità è il peggio che possa capitare e incontrarla è darle valore di rivale e porla sul nostro stesso piano.
> 
> *Invece per un uomo non affrontare il rivale è come riconoscere una propria debolezza, quindi necessitano di un incontro che nel faccia a faccia ristabilisca i ruoli.*
> Le puttane sono donne con cui non ci si mischia e ignorare è un modo di qualificare l'altra come tale.
> ...


Continuo a non seguirti. Per quanto mi riguarda non lo penso affatto e non mi pare proprio di averlo scritto. Io il rivale l’ho dovuto affrontare, ma ne sentivo certo l'esigenza e ne avrei fatto volentieri a meno. Credimi.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> poraccio :rotfl: se sarà trovato 20 pagine e s 'è spaventato...


Ma se l'amico nostro manco ha scritto. pensa un po se avesse scritto...


----------



## banshee (10 Settembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma se l'amico nostro manco ha scritto. pensa un po se avesse scritto...


pallaspenta ha scritto qualcosa...certo non è ancora arrivato ai furetti rosa e sberle di carne...si sta trattenendo..


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> pallaspenta ha scritto qualcosa...certo non è ancora arrivato ai furetti rosa e sberle di carne...si sta trattenendo..


Chiamalo bene: mastro oscuro!


----------



## banshee (10 Settembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Chiamalo bene: mastro oscuro!


c'ha più soprannomi lui di chiunque :rotflallaspenta quando non c'è  che rosica :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> c'ha più soprannomi lui di chiunque :rotflallaspenta quando non c'è  che rosica :rotfl::rotfl:



Hai sempre ragione, non c'è= pallaspenta. c'è= mastro oscuro. 

Si ma quando c'è ha il cervello spento, eh!! auahahaaha speriamo qua non mi legga


----------



## banshee (10 Settembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Hai sempre ragione, non c'è= pallaspenta. c'è= mastro oscuro.
> 
> Si ma quando c'è ha il cervello spento, eh!! auahahaaha speriamo qua non mi legga


esatto  

ti legge ti legge, mastro oscuro vede tutto e osserva tutto, scommetti?


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> esatto
> 
> ti legge ti legge, mastro oscuro vede tutto e osserva tutto, scommetti?


Dicono che sono troppo duro....dicono...:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> esatto
> 
> ti legge ti legge, mastro oscuro vede tutto e osserva tutto, scommetti?


la palla è addrumata!!


----------



## banshee (10 Settembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> la palla è addrumata!!


L ho visto, già c ha pizzicati, te l avevo detto!


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> L ho visto, già c ha pizzicati, te l avevo detto!


Sto cercando di non essere troppo incisivo,e poi ormai sono diventato saggio.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> L ho visto, già c ha pizzicati, te l avevo detto!


Non gli sfugge nulla!


----------



## Zod (10 Settembre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> A me può bastare che sparisce dalla mia vista e vita naturalmente, parlando di buon senso e rispetto.
> So anche che se lo vedessi in giro a fare il galletto mi salirebbe il sangue al cervello. Comunque dopo che riterrei di averlo sistemato non è che lo vado a cercare ossessivamente, sai che me ne frega, ma se mi si para davanti le reazioni dipendono dai contesti e dalla persona.
> 
> Vedo che hai capito il senso, cerca di capire che è anche una questione di "testosterone".


Io col senno di poi al tizio gli farei un monumento, senza volerlo mi ha fatto un grande favore, me l'ha tolta di torno. Ma questo l'ho capito dopo anni. Li per li, dopo il fattaccio, pure a me dava fastidio vederlo. Viviamo la nostra vita convinti che la strada sia quella, poi tutto cambia d'improvviso senza che siamo noi a causarlo. Ma non è detto che nel lungo periodo il cambiamento non sia in meglio di ciò che vivevamo.


----------



## Eratò (10 Settembre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Io col senno di poi al tizio gli farei un monumento, senza volerlo mi ha fatto un grande favore, me l'ha tolta di torno. Ma questo l'ho capito dopo anni. Li per li, dopo il fattaccio, pure a me dava fastidio vederlo. Viviamo la nostra vita convinti che la strada sia quella, poi tutto cambia d'improvviso senza che siamo noi a causarlo. Ma non è detto che nel lungo periodo il cambiamento non sia in meglio di ciò che vivevamo.


Vero


----------



## JON (11 Settembre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Io col senno di poi al tizio gli farei un monumento, senza volerlo mi ha fatto un grande favore, me l'ha tolta di torno. Ma questo l'ho capito dopo anni. Li per li, dopo il fattaccio, pure a me dava fastidio vederlo. Viviamo la nostra vita convinti che la strada sia quella, poi tutto cambia d'improvviso senza che siamo noi a causarlo. Ma non è detto che nel lungo periodo il cambiamento non sia in meglio di ciò che vivevamo.


Sono sicuro sia come dici tu...nel tuo caso naturalmente.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Settembre 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Continuo a non seguirti. Per quanto mi riguarda non lo penso affatto e non mi pare proprio di averlo scritto. Io il rivale l’ho dovuto affrontare, ma ne sentivo certo l'esigenza e ne avrei fatto volentieri a meno. Credimi.


Io sto solo cercando di capire, al di là dei singoli casi in cui ci si può essere trovati anche senza volontà, un atteggiamento comune tra gli uomini (con eccezioni) e un contrapposto atteggiamento comune tra donne.
Se non è una buona interpretazione sono ben lieta di trovarne altre.
Sei d'accordo che gli uomini propongono un confronto tra uomini e le donne no?


----------



## Darty (14 Settembre 2015)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sto solo cercando di capire, al di là dei singoli casi in cui ci si può essere trovati anche senza volontà, un atteggiamento comune tra gli uomini (con eccezioni) e un contrapposto atteggiamento comune tra donne.
> Se non è una buona interpretazione sono ben lieta di trovarne altre.
> Sei d'accordo che gli uomini propongono un confronto tra uomini e le donne no?


Ciao Brunetta. Mi sono fatto influenzare dal caso personale....chiedo venia. Sì, come considerazione generale, mi trovi d'accordo. :up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sto solo cercando di capire, al di là dei singoli casi in cui ci si può essere trovati anche senza volontà, un atteggiamento comune tra gli uomini (con eccezioni) e un contrapposto atteggiamento comune tra donne.
> Se non è una buona interpretazione sono ben lieta di trovarne altre.
> Sei d'accordo che gli uomini propongono un confronto tra uomini e le donne no?


... in generale.
Temo sia un istinto atavico di difesa del territorio... e della prole.
Mica tantissimo tempo fa succedeva che il nuovo compagno di una donna ne eliminasse i figli avuti dalla precedente relazione, dopo aver eliminato il vecchio compagno. Il rivale era quindi un pericolo per la continuazione della propria stirpe.  Stiamo parlando di secoli, per l'evoluzione è roba da ridere.
Non siamo animali proprio giocherelloni noi, no no.


----------



## Jim Cain (21 Settembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> se poi il vicino fosse a sua volta sposato, probabilmente basterebbe suonare al campanello e dirgli, in presenza della moglie, che sarebbe bello conoscersi meglio e fare due chiacchiere anche con lei, per vederlo sparire per sempre...


Quello è il minimo sindacale...


----------



## Jim Cain (21 Settembre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Però metti che, ad esempio, scopri tua moglie che se la fa col vicino che a sua volta, magari, è tuo amico o comunque hai dei rapporti con lui e che in realtà sta prendendoti per il culo, che fai? Non lo prendi per il collo perché ha sedotto tua mogli, lo affronti perché è una mezza sega.


Quando, in altro thread, ho scritto cose simili sono stato massacrato.


----------



## Jim Cain (21 Settembre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Tutto quello che ti pare. Finchè non ci conosciamo, significa che ognuno si fa i cazzi suoi e non ci piove. Ma se ci conosciamo e mi frequenti pure, lasciamo stare l'amicizia, io me la prendo anche con te.
> 
> Non so se si è capito che parlo di un caso specifico, perché è chiaro che chi ha tutte le responsabilità nei miei confronti è solo mia moglie. Per quanto riguarda l'altro, se mi conosce, è automatico che, seppur limitatamente, si assume determinate responsabilità e quindi agisco di conseguenza.


Ho finito i verdi.


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2015)

*SI*

Se la terza persona mi conosce e se tromba la mia donna....ok,ma se non mi conosce non vado certo a prendermela con lui....


----------



## Invisibile (21 Settembre 2015)

*Basta commiserarti*



Andro19 ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio del consiglio e ne farò buon tesoro, rimane però l'amaro in bocca di chi come me........deve subire tutto questo senza possibilità di appello........terribile questa cosa.
> Al momento sto rifelttendo su cosa è meglio fare, poi si vedrà.


Ma tu ami ancora tua moglie?
avete provato a sedervi un attimo a parlare di questo problema? Se vivete ancora sotto lo stesso tetto non mi pare impossibile, dovresti esprimere meglio i tuoi sentimenti a lei, forse è questo che l´ha portata a cercare un altro uomo..agisci maledizione! falle vedere che vuoi e puoi essere un uomo migliore. Buona fortuna.


----------

